# DDD-ler am Winterstein und Umgebung



## alarm fuer dh12 (17. November 2004)

Hallo liebe Freunde der Schwerkraft. Da der klassische Wintersteinthread immer kampfbetonter wurde,habe ich mich nun mal durchgerungen ,eine eigenen Thread zum Thema an den Start zu bringen,da die Interessen der einzelnen Grüppchen und Gruppierungen zu weit auseinander gehen und immer mehr zu Konflikten statt zu kreativer Konversation führten.Hoffe auf zahlreiche Posts.Mfg Cobra 12


----------



## Fahrrad (17. November 2004)

wollte nur mal hallo sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (18. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Freunde der Schwerkraft. Da der klassische Wintersteinthread immer kampfbetonter wurde,habe ich mich nun mal durchgerungen ,eine eigenen Thread zum Thema an den Start zu bringen,da die Interessen der einzelnen Grüppchen und Gruppierungen zu weit auseinander gehen und immer mehr zu Konflikten statt zu kreativer Konversation führten.Hoffe auf zahlreiche Posts.Mfg Cobra 12



Guden!
Das wurde aber auch Zeit   
Vielleicht bis zum Wochenende!

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Freunde der Schwerkraft. Da der klassische Wintersteinthread immer kampfbetonter wurde,habe ich mich nun mal durchgerungen ,eine eigenen Thread zum Thema an den Start zu bringen,da die Interessen der einzelnen Grüppchen und Gruppierungen zu weit auseinander gehen und immer mehr zu Konflikten statt zu kreativer Konversation führten.Hoffe auf zahlreiche Posts.Mfg Cobra 12


Ha,endlich!Gute Idee mit dem Triple-D-Thread!!  
Besser als sinnloses "Around the Hot Spot"-gelaber.Freue mich auf Sonntag!
12 o`clock Gravity-Time.Let the Good Times Roll!!DDD(Dirt,Dirty,Drecksau)


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (20. November 2004)

Falls einer von euch beim Stöbern im Web auf einenGünstigen Maxxis Reifen trifft(neu ,2,7,sr oder Suuuper Tacky,Minion,Mobster oder HighRoller,unter 22
Euro das Stück)bitte sofortbei mir melden,vielleicht können wir den Preis (Sammelbestellung)noch ein bisschen drücken.Mfg cobra 12 und morgen lassen wirs doch Krachen,oderrrr?


----------



## WODAN (20. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls einer von euch beim Stöbern im Web auf einenGünstigen Maxxis Reifen trifft(neu ,2,7,sr oder Suuuper Tacky,Minion,Mobster oder HighRoller,unter 22
> Euro das Stück)bitte sofortbei mir melden,vielleicht können wir den Preis (Sammelbestellung)noch ein bisschen drücken.Mfg cobra 12 und morgen lassen wirs doch Krachen,oderrrr?



Guden!
Biste wieder fit?
Bei den Reifen würde ich auch 2 nehmen, mit Morgen weiß ich leider noch nicht da ich am Montag ne wichtige Klausur in Meßtechnik schreibe  

Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (20. November 2004)

Hallo Wodan.Bin wieder auf,n Beinen.Bei den Reifen wäre das Minion Rear 2,7 60a und High Roller 2,7 60a.Angebot steht nicht in Web,habe es per Mail erhalten.Wegen dem Bild Programm,habe leider nur Picture it von Microsoft,ich müsste nur wissen wie ich die Bilder kleiner kriege damit ich sie als benutzerbild hier im Forum Speichern kann.Mfg cobra


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

Habt Ihr Winterpause? - Dann lest das "alte Forum" -war was richtig gutes und von Euch- also ?
 Ciao fuel


----------



## Cobrakeks (24. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr Winterpause? - Dann lest das "alte Forum" -war was richtig gutes und von Euch- also ?
> Ciao fuel


hallo fuel,wie ich das hier so mitkriege,bist du also  hier die ganz grosse(lach) nummer.wird mal zeit das Man(n) sich trifft,was ich deinem fall doch eher stark bezweifle(gilette mach3).Dein Keks


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2004)

Cobrakeks schrieb:
			
		

> hallo fuel,wie ich das hier so mitkriege,bist du also  hier die ganz grosse(lach) nummer.wird mal zeit das Man(n) sich trifft,was ich deinem fall doch eher stark bezweifle(gilette mach3).Dein Keks



hi also die große lachnummer finde ich etwas übertrieben! für sein alter ist er ganz schön fit auf dem bike wie ich am sonntag feststellen konnte. for allem sein bike ist im cc-bereich einfach das feinste was es momentan gibt. hut ab   

gruß [email protected]


----------



## fUEL (25. November 2004)

Cobrakeks schrieb:
			
		

> hallo fuel,wie ich das hier so mitkriege,bist du also  hier die ganz grosse(lach) nummer.wird mal zeit das Man(n) sich trifft,was ich deinem fall doch eher stark bezweifle(gilette mach3).Dein Keks



Hi, cobrakeks, falls Deine "OP" verschoben wird am Sonntag 12.30. Alter Mann kann sich schon mach 4 holen- dafür reichts noch nach der Abgabe an den blanken Hans.  
ciao fuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (28. November 2004)

Guden!

Wie wars heute?
Denke ich bin nächsten Sonntag wieder am Start.

Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (29. November 2004)

Hallo Wodan,hatte zusammen mit dh-fabrikk eine nette kleine tour gemacht,war zwar sehr schlammig,hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht(habe jetzt noch leichten muskelkater(dank maxxis jetzt leider 26kg)aber mann kann ja nicht alles haben.technical dropouts :schraube der kettenführung verloren(trotz fett loctite),an der kapersburg brach ein stein aus der mauer gerade als wir einen kleinen drop inszenierten.Fazit:Crusher gecrasht ,kleinere kratzer am rahmen aber hauptsache ich bin heil geblieben.Mgf s.


----------



## WODAN (29. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wodan,hatte zusammen mit dh-fabrikk eine nette kleine tour gemacht,war zwar sehr schlammig,hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht(habe jetzt noch leichten muskelkater(dank maxxis jetzt leider 26kg)aber mann kann ja nicht alles haben.technical dropouts :schraube der kettenführung verloren(trotz fett loctite),an der kapersburg brach ein stein aus der mauer gerade als wir einen kleinen drop inszenierten.Fazit:Crusher gecrasht ,kleinere kratzer am rahmen aber hauptsache ich bin heil geblieben.Mgf s.



Nene, Ihr macht Sachen   
Habe schon mit dh-frabrikk Mail geschrieben, bin wahrscheinlich nächsten Sonntag wieder dabei. Wie wärs mit einer kleinen Weihnachts-City-Tour   
Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (5. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, Ihr macht Sachen
> Habe schon mit dh-frabrikk Mail geschrieben, bin wahrscheinlich nächsten Sonntag wieder dabei. Wie wärs mit einer kleinen Weihnachts-City-Tour
> Gruß


Was ist los??Alles tot?Keiner Lust??  
Also doch keine City-Tour!


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (5. Dezember 2004)

Habe dich doch schon mehrmals angemailt,keine antwort,falls doch an einem a´´ride interesse besteht bitte sofort melden.!mfg cobra 12


----------



## WODAN (5. Dezember 2004)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist los??Alles tot?Keiner Lust??
> Also doch keine City-Tour!



Moin!
Du wolltest doch Bescheid geben    
Naja, Ihr seid wahrscheinlich schon unterwegs.
Dann nächste Woche!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (5. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Du wolltest doch Bescheid geben
> Naja, Ihr seid wahrscheinlich schon unterwegs.
> Dann nächste Woche!
> ...


Sorry,aber das ist jetzt etwas in die Hose gegangen.Dafür gibts jetzt einen neuen Spot.Ich werde am Dienstag noch etwas Tuning und Optimizing
betreiben.Dann erfolgt wahrscheinlich auch die Erstbespringung.
Wenn du Bock hast sag mal Bescheid,ich hab am Dienstag den ganzen Tag frei.
Da wollte ich auch mehr biken,denn heute wahr nur shapen angesagt.Bis denne


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (6. Dezember 2004)

@dh-Fabrikk                      AAAHHHH,deswegen diese geheinisvolle Ruhe vor dem Sturm.Hättest ja mal was sagen können ,dann wäre ich auch zum Buddeln angerückt,besser als den ganzen Tag Prinzenrolle,weil man danach genau so aussieht wie selbige.  mfg keksmaster.P.s. Hast du deine mailadresse absichtlich verblockt?


----------



## Jozim (6. Dezember 2004)

so nach köln bin ich auch wieder im land. der neue spot hat mich hellhörig gemacht. zwar ist die schaltung immernoch hinüber und die hinterradnabe auch ein wenig am wimmern, aber fahren geht noch.

noch was, was zu erwähnen wäre: sonntag ist in frankfurt eine streetsession geplant. wer interesse hat, die daten zu treffpunkt und ablauf besorge ich die nächsten tage.

gruß, TR


----------



## WODAN (6. Dezember 2004)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> so nach köln bin ich auch wieder im land. der neue spot hat mich hellhörig gemacht. zwar ist die schaltung immernoch hinüber und die hinterradnabe auch ein wenig am wimmern, aber fahren geht noch.
> 
> noch was, was zu erwähnen wäre: sonntag ist in frankfurt eine streetsession geplant. wer interesse hat, die daten zu treffpunkt und ablauf besorge ich die nächsten tage.
> 
> gruß, TR



Guden!

Wie wärs mit unserer eigenen Streetsession rund um FB/BN???    

Gruß


----------



## Jozim (6. Dezember 2004)

guden!
für so sachen bin ich natürlich gern zu haben. aber für sonntag bin ich schon vergeben.  

wenn was geplant wird, dann sagt auf jeden fall bescheid


----------



## WODAN (6. Dezember 2004)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> guden!
> für so sachen bin ich natürlich gern zu haben. aber für sonntag bin ich schon vergeben.
> 
> wenn was geplant wird, dann sagt auf jeden fall bescheid



JO, mein Vorschlag wäre jetzt So gewesen   
Aber gerne ein anderer Termin, wo Viele Zeit haben!

MfG


----------



## Jozim (6. Dezember 2004)

ja bin auch bereit kompromisse einzugehen   nur das mit sonntag steht felsenfest, sofern das wetter in frankfurt nicht plötzlich komplett umschlagen sollte.

gruß,
TR


----------



## dh-fabrikk (7. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @dh-Fabrikk                      AAAHHHH,deswegen diese geheinisvolle Ruhe vor dem Sturm.Hättest ja mal was sagen können ,dann wäre ich auch zum Buddeln angerückt,besser als den ganzen Tag Prinzenrolle,weil man danach genau so aussieht wie selbige.  mfg keksmaster.P.s. Hast du deine mailadresse absichtlich verblockt?


Ja,Ja ist ja gut!Dafür brauchst du am Sonntag nix mehr schaffen.Wie wärs mit ner Kiste Napolitaner?Dafür wirdst du nicht Rund aber Eckig!
Ist ein Geheimtipp von Weight Watchers.3 mal am Tag eine Kiste Napos dafür
aber mit deinem Flight-weight-Bike 6mal zum Feldi rauf und zurück.
Ich denke kein Thema für dich Pudding-of-Fitness-König.
Bist du Sonntag wieder am Start?Wenn ja schreib einfach ins Forum.
Ps:Meine E-Mail Adresse ist nicht verblockt  
Schönen Abend noch!
dein Personal Trainer


----------



## dh-fabrikk (7. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Guden!
> 
> Wie wärs mit unserer eigenen Streetsession rund um FB/BN???
> 
> Gruß


Wie wärs mit Wald?


----------



## Jozim (7. Dezember 2004)

@dh-fabrikk:
schön das man dich mal antrifft  das mit dem video hat sich erledigt. habe schon eine version auf cd. schick doch mal eine email wegen dem neuen spot und meiner dvd wenns keine großen umstände macht.
gruß,
TR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (7. Dezember 2004)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,Ja ist ja gut!Dafür brauchst du am Sonntag nix mehr schaffen.Wie wärs mit ner Kiste Napolitaner?Dafür wirdst du nicht Rund aber Eckig!
> Ist ein Geheimtipp von Weight Watchers.3 mal am Tag eine Kiste Napos dafür
> aber mit deinem Flight-weight-Bike 6mal zum Feldi rauf und zurück.
> Ich denke kein Thema für dich Pudding-of-Fitness-König.
> ...


Schoko  Cereal Jumbo,MIt drei Sorten Cerealien&Nüssen ,7Riegel: Der Powerbar für richtige Männer.  (Separates the Men from the Boys)


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2004)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit Wald?



Guden!
Wer hat denn das letzte Mal wegen Schlamm rumgeweint     ?

Von mir aus ok, mein Bike ist sowieso immer eingesaut   

Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (8. Dezember 2004)

@wodan:Ich bestimmt nicht,suhle mich doch nur  allzugern im Modder.  @dh_fabrikkWo und wann ist denn jetzt der Treffpunkt für Sonntag(neuer Spot)?Mfg Die Keksfabrik


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2004)

Bitte dieses Wochenende früher Bescheid sagen wegen biken   
Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (10. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @wodan:Ich bestimmt nicht,suhle mich doch nur  allzugern im Modder.  @dh_fabrikkWo und wann ist denn jetzt der Treffpunkt für Sonntag(neuer Spot)?Mfg Die Keksfabrik


Alarm für Schlammkopf 13! Sonntag 12.30 an der Gabelung Forsthaus(off limits to all Military Vehicles)/waldautobahn zum WS.Von da aus noch 2 Minuten
zum XXXL-Spot. Feel the Fire!!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (10. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte dieses Wochenende früher Bescheid sagen wegen biken
> Gruß


Kommt ja,kommt ja.Für dich gilt das gleiche wie für Schlammkopf 13!!
Keine Extrawuuuurscht!


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (10. Dezember 2004)

@dhFabrikk  ENdlich wieder suhlen,yeeeeaahaaa.Danke für die frohe Botschaft,bin ja sehr gespannt. Euer schlammkopf,meinetwegen


----------



## WODAN (11. Dezember 2004)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Alarm für Schlammkopf 13! Sonntag 12.30 an der Gabelung Forsthaus(off limits to all Military Vehicles)/waldautobahn zum WS.Von da aus noch 2 Minuten
> zum XXXL-Spot. Feel the Fire!!



Wollen wir uns nicht irgendwo unten treffen und dann gemeinsam hochquälen    ???


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (11. Dezember 2004)

@all who now about:Varazdin Rules:!!! @wodan:wie weit unten?,habe einen bully organisiert ,von mir aus können wir auch vor deiner haustür starten ,habe aber meinen junior dabei,der fährt aber auch nur mit einer truvativ Führung(keine shiftguide) und maximal 32 Zähne hinten.Falls interesse besteht können wir gemeinsam hochshutteln,zumindest bis zur Pferdekoppel.Mfg cobra12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (11. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @all who now about:Varazdin Rules:!!! @wodan:wie weit unten?,habe einen bully organisiert ,von mir aus können wir auch vor deiner haustür starten ,habe aber meinen junior dabei,der fährt aber auch nur mit einer truvativ Führung(keine shiftguide) und maximal 32 Zähne hinten.Falls interesse besteht können wir gemeinsam hochshutteln,zumindest bis zur Pferdekoppel.Mfg cobra12



Hört sich gut an!
Check mal Deine Emails   

Gruß


----------



## WODAN (13. Dezember 2004)

Ok, Ihr habt mich ja überzeugt!
Wald war doch besser als City   
Hat Spaß gemacht und auf jeden Fall noch ausbaufähig   

Gruß und ne schnell vorrübergehende Woche!


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (14. Dezember 2004)

@wodan:bin auch noch problemlos heimgekommen,falls ich den bully sicher am sonntag bekomme sag ich rechtzeitig bescheid,ansonsten ist wieder uphilltraining angesagt,dann fällt es vielleicht schon leichter und im sommer hab ich dann oberschenkel wie Schwarzenegger  zu seinen besten zeiten .mfg cobra 12


----------



## WODAN (14. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @wodan:bin auch noch problemlos heimgekommen,falls ich den bully sicher am sonntag bekomme sag ich rechtzeitig bescheid,ansonsten ist wieder uphilltraining angesagt,dann fällt es vielleicht schon leichter und im sommer hab ich dann oberschenkel wie Schwarzenegger  zu seinen besten zeiten .mfg cobra 12



Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid   

Wenn das mit dem Bully nicht klappt, fahre ich mit meinem "Vollernter" ab Bad Nauheim mit Dir zusammen hoch, versprochen!   

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (15. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid
> 
> Wenn das mit dem Bully nicht klappt, fahre ich mit meinem "Vollernter" ab Bad Nauheim mit Dir zusammen hoch, versprochen!
> 
> Gruß


Na dann teilen wir das Leid durch 3 und kämpfen zusammen um das Punktetrikot für die Bergwertung.Hoffentlich ist bald Wochenende.
"Und wenn ich wandere durch das dunkle Tal(Arbeitswoche),sehe ich am Ende
ein Licht"(Freeriden am Ws)

Euer  Vollkornerntepferd


----------



## faulerflex (15. Dezember 2004)

ich kann euch dann ja begleiten....dann gewinn ich endlich ma nen rennen *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (15. Dezember 2004)

faulerflex schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann euch dann ja begleiten....dann gewinn ich endlich ma nen rennen *gg*



Danke fürs Angebot, schaffen wir aber schon alleine


----------



## Jozim (15. Dezember 2004)

nennt mir mal ne zeit für sonntag. werd ausserhalb sein aber früh morgens wieder nach hause fahren um da zu sein. also bis dann,
gruß,
TR


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (17. Dezember 2004)

Gegen wieviel Uhr darf ich der Quälerei beiwohnen?Treffpunkt?mfg Cobra12


----------



## WODAN (17. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen wieviel Uhr darf ich der Quälerei beiwohnen?Treffpunkt?mfg Cobra12



Hoffe nur das Wetter bessert sich   
Kommst Du komplett mit dem Radl den langen weiten Weg?   
Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (17. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht regnet es Sonntag nicht mehr,falls ich kein Auto habe ,komme ich mit dem Bike,auch wenns weh tut ,aber ich hab ganz andere Sachen überlebt.  Ansonsten parke ich bei dir in der Nähe weil gemeinsam macht das mehr Spass.Mal schauen wenn ich viel Glück habe krieg ich eventuell  den Bus ,glaub ich aber nicht,nach der schweren Niederlage von letzter Woche ,trotzdem die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt   Mfg Cobra 12


----------



## WODAN (17. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht regnet es Sonntag nicht mehr,falls ich kein Auto habe ,komme ich mit dem Bike,auch wenns weh tut ,aber ich hab ganz andere Sachen überlebt.  Ansonsten parke ich bei dir in der Nähe weil gemeinsam macht das mehr Spass.Mal schauen wenn ich viel Glück habe krieg ich eventuell  den Bus ,glaub ich aber nicht,nach der schweren Niederlage von letzter Woche ,trotzdem die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt   Mfg Cobra 12



12 Uhr bei mir ? 
Brauchen schon min. eine halbe Stunde zum Spot


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> 12 Uhr bei mir ?
> Brauchen schon min. eine halbe Stunde zum Spot


servus! Bin morgen auch so gegen 12.30 am Spot!
Hoffentlich ists morgen nicht wieder so bitterkalt wie letzte Woche.  
So wie jetzt wäre opti aber auch egal,wenns schlammt kann aber noch ein bisschen Feintuning betreiben.Bis denne


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (18. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> 12 Uhr bei mir ?
> Brauchen schon min. eine halbe Stunde zum Spot


Ja um 12uhr bei dir geht ok.


----------



## WODAN (18. Dezember 2004)

Oje, das Wetter ist ja beschi§§en   
Also alle kräftig die Daumen drücken.   

Gruß


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2004)

Nabend!

Hat Jemand am Donnerstag Morgen Lust und Zeit?
Wollte mal mit dem Hardtail fahren   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozim (20. Dezember 2004)

@wodan: wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei!
sind morgen gegen 12 auch wieder oben.

p.s. schau mal in meine signatur wegen den fotos aus köln.


gruß,
TR


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2004)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> @wodan: wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei!
> sind morgen gegen 12 auch wieder oben.
> 
> p.s. schau mal in meine signatur wegen den fotos aus köln.
> ...



@TR:
Net schlecht die Fotos!
Werde am Donnerstag aber schon gegen 10 Uhr starten.
Aber zwischen den "Jahren" ist ja auch noch Zeit.
Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (22. Dezember 2004)

Sorry ,i  have to work hard,the hole holy x-mas,goddamned Oil-Sucking Customers.Greetz to my hard working [email protected] have much of Fun on Wednesday,maybe there ´s another lucky Opportunity to have a Ride together.  Your Cookie


----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ,i  have to work hard,the hole holy x-mas,goddamned Oil-Sucking Customers.Greetz to my hard working [email protected] have much of Fun on Wednesday,maybe there ´s another lucky Opportunity to have a Ride together.  Your Cookie


Die Grüsse kann ich nur zurückschicken und das mit der Arbeit ist wirklich starker Tobak.An Heilligabend bis 14Uhr!!Frechheit!!  Länger als jeder Supermarkt!! Liegt wohl an den letzten Hamster und Panikkäufern die unbedingt noch schnell was besorgen müssen.Und wo bitteschön soll zwischen den Jahren noch zeit zum biken sein??Also ich muss malochen,ade Winterspeck.Satan Claus is in the House,I wish you a merry 4X-Mass!!


----------



## WODAN (24. Dezember 2004)

Frohe Weihnachten und laßt Euch schön beschenken


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (24. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Frohe Weihnachten und laßt Euch schön beschenken


Dir und allen anderen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!   .ich hoffe das wir im neuen Jahr einen gelungen Restart der Wintersteinseries auflegen können, wäre schön wenn wir so traumhafte Bedingungen wie unsere Freunde aus dem Fichtelgebirge mit lift und so weiter hätten.(www.Lettenbrueder.com)


----------



## WODAN (24. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dir und allen anderen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!   .ich hoffe das wir im neuen Jahr einen gelungen Restart der Wintersteinseries auflegen können, wäre schön wenn wir so traumhafte Bedingungen wie unsere Freunde aus dem Fichtelgebirge mit lift und so weiter hätten.(www.Lettenbrueder.com)



Nicht nur "Wintersteinserie", vielleicht auch mehr nach Winterberg/Todtnau   
Sind ja mittlerweile genug für eine Fahrgemeinschaft!

Gruß


----------



## fUEL (24. Dezember 2004)

Hi, Ihr Freunde der Schwerkraft!
Euch allen wünsche ich wunderbare Weihnachten und einen guten Sprung ins neue Jahr.
Fuel


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (25. Dezember 2004)

@wodan was ist denn das für ein wetterlink ,ist leider aus der grafik nicht zu ersehen?Ausserdem hab ich keine Lust auf das dauernde Kekseessen am wochenende,falls es nicht regnet werde ich  zur eien kleineren Tour aufbrechen .Mfg cobra 12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. Dezember 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @wodan was ist denn das für ein wetterlink ,ist leider aus der grafik nicht zu ersehen?Ausserdem hab ich keine Lust auf das dauernde Kekseessen am wochenende,falls es nicht regnet werde ich  zur eien kleineren Tour aufbrechen .Mfg cobra 12



Guden!
Wetter gibts HIER 
Bei mir siehts schlecht aus mit biken, vielleicht am Mittwoch   
Schwiegereltern sind da   
Gruß


----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2004)

Moin!

Haltet Ihr alle Winterschlaf???   

Rutscht gut ins Neue Jahr, bin ab Morgen unterwegs und komme erst wieder am 02. Januar 2005.

Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (31. Dezember 2004)

Winterschlaf halte ich nur um mich von der Arbeit von 10-12 Stunden täglich zu erholen  .Mfg und Guten Rutsch Cobra12  .


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (5. Januar 2005)

Wollte nur mal lauschen wer noch Kräfte für einen (Neu-)Jahrsritt hat,und falls ja bitte melden und hier im Cheat für´s Wochenende Termin Klarmachen!   Mfg cobra 12


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur mal lauschen wer noch Kräfte für einen (Neu-)Jahrsritt hat,und falls ja bitte melden und hier im Cheat für´s Wochenende Termin Klarmachen!   Mfg cobra 12



Guden!

Könnte nur am Samstag, aber mußt Du arbeiten?

Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (6. Januar 2005)

Nein,ich muss nicht arbeiten,frag heut abend noch meine holde und werde dir nachher(gegen 20 uhr)bescheid  geben.Mfg cobra 12 @all Ist den Rest der Truppe nach den ganzen Spekulatius auch wieder fit?  Falls ja bitte Posten,besonders Mr. Double-Trouble wenn er den mal aus seinem Arbeitsrausch erwacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (7. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein,ich muss nicht arbeiten,frag heut abend noch meine holde und werde dir nachher(gegen 20 uhr)bescheid  geben.Mfg cobra 12 @all Ist den Rest der Truppe nach den ganzen Spekulatius auch wieder fit?  Falls ja bitte Posten,besonders Mr. Double-Trouble wenn er den mal aus seinem Arbeitsrausch erwacht.



so der Arbeitswahnsinn hatt erst mal für 3 Tage Feierabend.Bin wieder voll da.
Hatte zwischendurch noch einen Crash mit meinem Pkw und hatte dadurch ne Menge Stress.So ein Kässkopp wollte mit seinem Lkw durch mich durchfahren
und hatt mir dabei die Seite rasiert.Er dachte er hatte noch Recht und stellt mir so dumme Fragen wie z.b"Was ich da zu suchen hätte?" und halt lose Unterstellungen wie Alkohol im beisein der Polizei:Na ja ich habs meinem Rechtsanwalt zu Händen gereicht.jedenfalls ist mein Auto morgen abholbereit und danach hätte ich saugrosse Lust meinen Frust abzubauen.Beim shreddern versteht sich.Wer ist morgen und wann dabei??13.00uhr kreuzung Forsthaus??


----------



## WODAN (7. Januar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> so der Arbeitswahnsinn hatt erst mal für 3 Tage Feierabend.Bin wieder voll da.
> Hatte zwischendurch noch einen Crash mit meinem Pkw und hatte dadurch ne Menge Stress.So ein Kässkopp wollte mit seinem Lkw durch mich durchfahren
> und hatt mir dabei die Seite rasiert.Er dachte er hatte noch Recht und stellt mir so dumme Fragen wie z.b"Was ich da zu suchen hätte?" und halt lose Unterstellungen wie Alkohol im beisein der Polizei:Na ja ich habs meinem Rechtsanwalt zu Händen gereicht.jedenfalls ist mein Auto morgen abholbereit und danach hätte ich saugrosse Lust meinen Frust abzubauen.Beim shreddern versteht sich.Wer ist morgen und wann dabei??13.00uhr kreuzung Forsthaus??



Ich muß leider passen, auch wenn ich Bock hätte   
Euch dann viel Spaß!

Hoffe Ihr habt die Sprünge nicht zu hoch gebaut, da ich mein kleines Pirate bald auf komplett starr umrüsten will. Gabel habe ich schon, suche nur noch ein Vorderrad für Schnellspanner,Diskaufnahme und DH Felge. Falls Jemand so etwas noch übrig hat   

Gruss


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (9. Januar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> so der Arbeitswahnsinn hatt erst mal für 3 Tage Feierabend.Bin wieder voll da.
> Hatte zwischendurch noch einen Crash mit meinem Pkw und hatte dadurch ne Menge Stress.So ein Kässkopp wollte mit seinem Lkw durch mich durchfahren
> und hatt mir dabei die Seite rasiert.Er dachte er hatte noch Recht und stellt mir so dumme Fragen wie z.b"Was ich da zu suchen hätte?" und halt lose Unterstellungen wie Alkohol im beisein der Polizei:Na ja ich habs meinem Rechtsanwalt zu Händen gereicht.jedenfalls ist mein Auto morgen abholbereit und danach hätte ich saugrosse Lust meinen Frust abzubauen.Beim shreddern versteht sich.Wer ist morgen und wann dabei??13.00uhr kreuzung Forsthaus??


Tschuldige,wäre gerne gekommen(und dann auch noch dieses Topwetter!)1.Babysitter für zwei Jungs,2.Bis 14.30 kein Auto,3.Bike zerlegt(@wodan,Sattelrohr ist noch dran,baue es nur auf Short um ,lenkt und fährt sich agiler,habe leider kein Disc-Vorderrad mehr,nurnoch V-Brake,Was machst du eigentlich mit der MZ-Shiver Sc?))[email protected] schick mir doch mal ne Mail bezüglich des Unfalls,würde mich mal gern über den Unfall Informieren(Vielleicht kann ich dir irgenwie helfen gegen diesen übernächtigten Supertrucker  )@all Also dann Sport frei in die neue Saison 2005 und ein schönes Restwochende allen  ,vielleicht geht es ja nächstes Wochenende!


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2005)

Guden!

Mal etwas Allgemeines:
Wie schaut es denn mit Bikepark Besuchen in diesem Jahr aus oder sogar ein kleiner Roadtrip (Morzine???    ) ???

Bei mir steht natürlich an erster Stelle Todtnau!     

Gruss


----------



## Jozim (9. Januar 2005)

ja frohes neues allen zusammen!

wetter war heut einfach nur geil. angenehm warm und bestes licht. leider ein wenig schmierig vom gestrigen regen. egal, war sehr gut.

@wodan:
wieso rüstest du auf starr um?
wegen den bikeparks: an erster stelle steht bei mir winterberg. werde wohl recht oft hinfahren dieses jahr. evtl. auch mal ein wochenende oder so. aber in der großen gruppe macht sowas ja nochmal mehr spaß :>


gruß,
TR


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (9. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Guden!
> 
> Mal etwas Allgemeines:
> Wie schaut es denn mit Bikepark Besuchen in diesem Jahr aus oder sogar ein kleiner Roadtrip (Morzine???    ) ???
> ...


Wie wärs denn wenn wir zu Ostern mal zusammen ein Womo mieten,oder zumindest einen Bus(zur Not schlafe ich auf´m Feldbett) und dann mal was grösseres an denn Start bringen?Ich hätte schon mal mal Lust auf Frankreich,war Jetzt 7 jahre nicht mehr dagewesen,nur müsssen wir das etwas Planen,aber wenn andere das einfach so hinkriegen(Re. MB -Rider magazin,haben auch nur nen Kastenwagen gemietet ist sind einfach hingefahren)dann dürfte das für uns doch auch keine unüberwindbare Hürde darstellen.Ich hoffe das kriegen wir irgendwie hin.Habe schliesslich noch 46 Tage Urlaub die müssen irgendwann mal weg,das Leben besteht ja nicht nur aus Arbeit!  cobra 12


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> ja frohes neues allen zusammen!
> 
> wetter war heut einfach nur geil. angenehm warm und bestes licht. leider ein wenig schmierig vom gestrigen regen. egal, war sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Hi!
Ich habe mein Pirate schon von 130mm vorne auf 100mm abgerüstet.
Und als ich nun noch günstig beim großen E eine CMP STarrgabel mit Diskaufnahme bekommen habe, will ich es jetzt mal probieren   
Die Hügi FR Nabe vorne kann man auch ohne Probleme von 20mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner wieder umrüsten.

Winterberg ist schön, für jeden etwas dabei, will auch mal mein Pirate mitnehmen. Denke da können wir schon die ein oder andere Fahrgemeinschaft machen.
Aber Todtnau ist eben für mich die schönste DH-Strecke.
Außerdem ist die ganze Umgebung dort einfach herrlich!
Ein Kumpel in Freiburg, Andy´s Pfeffermühl (Bikerkneipe > aber Motorrad) , Felix (der Betreiber) und die nette alte Frau wo wir uns immer ein Zimmer mieten   



> Wie wärs denn wenn wir zu Ostern mal zusammen ein Womo mieten,oder zumindest einen Bus(zur Not schlafe ich auf´m Feldbett) und dann mal was grösseres an denn Start bringen?Ich hätte schon mal mal Lust auf Frankreich,war Jetzt 7 jahre nicht mehr dagewesen,nur müsssen wir das etwas Planen,aber wenn andere das einfach so hinkriegen(Re. MB -Rider magazin,haben auch nur nen Kastenwagen gemietet ist sind einfach hingefahren)dann dürfte das für uns doch auch keine unüberwindbare Hürde darstellen.Ich hoffe das kriegen wir irgendwie hin.Habe schliesslich noch 46 Tage Urlaub die müssen irgendwann mal weg,das Leben besteht ja nicht nur aus Arbeit!  cobra 12



Wäre ich gerne dabei, bloß im Mai habe ich schriftliche Prüfungen. Daher würde es wahrscheinlich nur ein paar Tage klappen. Denke mal mehr als 3 Tage Freiburg/Todtnau ist nicht drin   
Danach geht natürlich mehr.


Gruss


----------



## pampers (9. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Todtnau ist eben für mich die schönste DH-Strecke.
> Außerdem ist die ganze Umgebung dort einfach herrlich!
> Ein Kumpel in Freiburg, Andy´s Pfeffermühl (Bikerkneipe > aber Motorrad) , Felix (der Betreiber) und die nette alte Frau wo wir uns immer ein Zimmer mieten



Hallo zusammen hofe ihr hattet alle nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr,
wenn ihr ma nach winterberg wollt ich wär dabei, 
Andy`s Pfeffermühle is ne echt cooler laden war ma kurz da und abends whisky testen....


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2005)

Lust -ig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen hofe ihr hattet alle nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr,
> wenn ihr ma nach winterberg wollt ich wär dabei,
> Andy`s Pfeffermühle is ne echt cooler laden war ma kurz da und abends whisky testen....



Hi!

Kennen wir uns schon?
Dein Profil sagt nicht gerade viel über Dich aus und es wäre schön wenn wir ungefähr wüßten wer Du bist   

Gruss


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2005)

Und wer zum Teufel bewertet diesen Thread immer schlechter???    
Hätte da so eine Idee    

Aber was soll´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (10. Januar 2005)

Ganz Allgemein:Gestern war ein schöner Tag!12-13Grad Celsius am Ws bzw. am Spot,da wurden die ersten Frühlingsgefühle wach und ich konnte mir den ganzen Ärger von der Seele shreddern.Ich hab einige Gesichter vermisst  die hoffentlich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei sind.Da demnächst eine Alternativ-Line geformt werden soll wäre es schön wieder mehr Leutchen anzutreffen.We need helping Hands!!Bis auf 0,5 bar im Gazza aufgrund von defektem Ventil keine technischen Dropouts.Dafür jede Menge überschüssige Energie die sinnvoll investiert wurde.Bis die Tage bzw Sonntag
Greetz to the Cookie,W  odan,toasty Single Track


----------



## faulerflex (10. Januar 2005)

lust is mein bruder...aber der darf keinen Wisky trinken  
aber ich denke der is des...
von der Mühle hab ich auch schon gehört....


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (10. Januar 2005)

Wäre ich gerne dabei, bloß im Mai habe ich schriftliche Prüfungen. Daher würde es wahrscheinlich nur ein paar Tage klappen. Denke mal mehr als 3 Tage Freiburg/Todtnau ist nicht drin   
Danach geht natürlich mehr.


Das würde mich natürlich auch mal Reizen,war z.B. noch nie auf´m Schauinsland geschweige in Todtnau.Ist vor allem nicht so Kostenintensiv wie die andere Geschichte,weil wenn schon einmal Richtung Süden dann auch ziemlich viele Spots (Finale Ligure ,Graubünden,Morzine und vom Tour de France hügel (komm gerade nicht auf´n Namen)solls ja auch ne Top Abfahrt geben,damit sich die Sache auch richtig lohnt,geht aber nur wenn sich mindestens 4 Mann(Frau) beteiligen.Auf meiner Wunschliste ist z.B. noch  Schladming (Planai),Bikeschaukel Saalbach-Hinterglemm/Leogang,Kranjnska Gora (slowenien).Vor allem bin ich bei den letzten drei schonmal gewesen oder vorbeigefahren,blos  immer ohne Bike    .Mal sehen ob sich das doch mal realisieren lässt.Gruss cobra 12


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (10. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer zum Teufel bewertet diesen Thread immer schlechter???
> Hätte da so eine Idee
> 
> Aber was soll´s


Ja da fühlt sich wohl einer alleingelassen,traut sich halt nicht zu Posten und lädt seinen Frust in der Bewertung ab.Macht nichts ,positv Denken .  Grüsse cobra 12


----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre ich gerne dabei, bloß im Mai habe ich schriftliche Prüfungen. Daher würde es wahrscheinlich nur ein paar Tage klappen. Denke mal mehr als 3 Tage Freiburg/Todtnau ist nicht drin
> Danach geht natürlich mehr.
> 
> 
> Das würde mich natürlich auch mal Reizen,war z.B. noch nie auf´m Schauinsland geschweige in Todtnau.Ist vor allem nicht so Kostenintensiv wie die andere Geschichte,weil wenn schon einmal Richtung Süden dann auch ziemlich viele Spots (Finale Ligure ,Graubünden,Morzine und vom Tour de France hügel (komm gerade nicht auf´n Namen)solls ja auch ne Top Abfahrt geben,damit sich die Sache auch richtig lohnt,geht aber nur wenn sich mindestens 4 Mann(Frau) beteiligen.Auf meiner Wunschliste ist z.B. noch  Schladming (Planai),Bikeschaukel Saalbach-Hinterglemm/Leogang,Kranjnska Gora (slowenien).Mal shen ob sich das doch mal realisieren lässt.Gruss cobra 12



Guden!

Todtnau läßt sich in einem Tag realisieren   
Morgens um 6 Uhr hier los und in 3,5 Stunden in Todtnau.
Habe es allein in meinem Auto auch schon in 2 Std. und 15min gepackt (naja, Auffahrt Rosbach bis Abfahrt Freiburg/Mitte).
Danach zeigte der Bordcomputer aber 13,2 l/100km an   

Denke so ein paar Tagestrips lassen sich immer leichter organisieren und sind nicht so kostenintensiv.

Gruss


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (10. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Guden!
> 
> Todtnau läßt sich in einem Tag realisieren
> Morgens um 6 Uhr hier los und in 3,5 Stunden in Todtnau.
> ...


Dann können wir auch mal mit meinem Auto hinfahren(Bei Dauervollgas und vier Bikes auf`m Dach,ich hofffe ich habe einen Heckträger bis dahin) ca.7.9l,Ehrfahrungswerte aus den schnell mal nach Wildbad heizen.  cobra12


----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann können wir auch mal mit meinem Auto hinfahren(Bei Dauervollgas und vier Bikes auf`m Dach,ich hofffe ich habe einen Heckträger bis dahin) ca.7.9l,Ehrfahrungswerte aus den schnell mal nach Wildbad heizen.  cobra12



Hoffe das mein Kumpel (fldh) bis Sommer wieder fit ist, dann ist das mit dem Auto für Todtau und kurze Trips kein Problem.
Er kann dann einen Mercedes Vito organisieren, müßten dann bis zu 4-5 Leute/Bikes reinpassen (sind bisher meistens nur zu Zweit gefahren).

Gruss


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (10. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe das mein Kumpel (fldh) bis Sommer wieder fit ist, dann ist das mit dem Auto für Todtau und kurze Trips kein Problem.
> Er kann dann einen Mercedes Vito organisieren, müßten dann bis zu 4-5 Leute/Bikes reinpassen (sind bisher meistens nur zu Zweit gefahren).
> 
> Gruss


Das wäre ja genial ,Wodan,wenn das hinhauen würde ,vor allem nicht dieses Gequetsche wie im Pkw.Schau mal ins Race und Locationboard,Winterberg. gruss


----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre ja genial ,Wodan,wenn das hinhauen würde ,vor allem nicht dieses Gequetsche wie im Pkw.Schau mal ins Race und Locationboard,Winterberg. gruss



Er hat nur immer wenig Zeit   
Aber zum Beispiel für einen Trip nach Winterberg könnte in das Auto von meinem Vater (da Anhängerkupplung und ich nicht) und den Einachsanhänger mit Plane haben. So könnten wir auch mit 5 Leuten samt Bikes locker fahren. Nach Todtnau wäre es etwas mühseliger mit 80-100 km/h über die Autobahn.

Ich denke wir finden das schon eine Lösung!   

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozim (12. Januar 2005)

hallo
lust am wochenende zu fahren? wäre zusätzlich auch für samstag zu haben.    ansonsten wieder sonntag zur gewohnten stunde?

---

ausserdem hab ich eine größere bestellung bei www.bikeparts-online.de vor. wenn jemand noch was braucht, dann bitte ne private nachricht oder email an mich. würde euch kein porto kosten und es gäbe 2% skonto, sofern ihr mir das geld vorher schon gebt (wegen bestellung auf vorkasse).

grüße,
TR


----------



## WODAN (13. Januar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> lust am wochenende zu fahren? wäre zusätzlich auch für samstag zu haben.    ansonsten wieder sonntag zur gewohnten stunde?
> 
> ---



Nabend!
Wenns nicht gerade in Strömem schüttet bin ich dabei.
Will aber vorher mal ganz hoch   
Sag einfach nochmal Bescheid  .



			
				ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem hab ich eine größere bestellung bei www.bikeparts-online.de vor. wenn jemand noch was braucht, dann bitte ne private nachricht oder email an mich. würde euch kein porto kosten und es gäbe 2% skonto, sofern ihr mir das geld vorher schon gebt (wegen bestellung auf vorkasse).
> 
> grüße,
> TR



Oje, muss mich erst einmal etwas zurückhalten    

Gruss


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (14. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend!
> Wenns nicht gerade in Strömem schüttet bin ich dabei.
> Will aber vorher mal ganz hoch
> Sag einfach nochmal Bescheid  .
> ...


Hallo Wodan ,bin auch dabei,habe deine Post erst jetzt gelesen,Joz weiss nicht ob er Morgen wieder fit und dabei ist.Können wir uns  gegen 11h-11.30h bei dir Treffen?Keine Angst ,fahre (schiebe)auch mit nach ganz  oben.Ich Plane auch was Richtung in  Tourenbike,dazu morgen mehr.Mfg Cobra12


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wodan ,bin auch dabei,habe deine Post erst jetzt gelesen,Joz weiss nicht ob er Morgen wieder fit und dabei ist.Können wir uns  gegen 11h-11.30h bei dir Treffen?Keine Angst ,fahre (schiebe)auch mit nach ganz  oben.Ich Plane auch was Richtung in  Tourenbike,dazu morgen mehr.Mfg Cobra12



Hi!
Sagen wir eher zwischen 11.30-12 Uhr.

Kannst mein Pirate als Tourenbike haben    Hätte da ein verdammt gutes Angebot für ein Nicolai BMXTB   

Gruss


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (14. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Sagen wir eher zwischen 11.30-12 Uhr.
> 
> Kannst mein Pirate als Tourenbike haben    Hätte da ein verdammt gutes Angebot für ein Nicolai BMXTB
> ...


Geht in Ordnung,bin dann um die uhrzeit bei dir.  
Willst du das nicht umbauen?Oder haben sich deine Pläne geändert?Vielleicht kriegt ich ein neues Scott Nitrous(garantietausch),dann sind auch lange Distanzen drin.Mfg C12


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht in Ordnung,bin dann um die uhrzeit bei dir.
> Willst du das nicht umbauen?Oder haben sich deine Pläne geändert?Vielleicht kriegt ich ein neues Scott Nitrous(garantietausch),dann sind auch lange Distanzen drin.Mfg C12



Naja, die Starrgabel paßt auch ins ein BMXTB   
Ist aber mehr Träumerei, werde mein Pirate schon noch eine Weile fahren (es sei denn jemand kauft  mir den Rahmen ab).

Bis Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (14. Januar 2005)

@all Fahr am Sonntag auch ,wer kommt mit aus Richtung B.N.,oder überhaupt in Richtung WE?Mfg C12


----------



## Jozim (15. Januar 2005)

hallo leute,
bin eben heimgekommen und zwar total alle, aber morgen auf jeden fall dabei. werde aber frühestens um 13h oben sein können. können ja schonmal anfangen, die alternativ-line freizulegen.

gruß,
TR aka joz


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (16. Januar 2005)

War ein tolles Wochenende auf´m unserem Helltrack!  .Hoffentlich´hält´s Wetter bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> War ein tolles Wochenende auf´m unserem Helltrack!  .Hoffentlich´hält´s Wetter bis zum nächsten mal.



Hi!
Seid Ihr mit der 2.Linie weit gekommen?
Gruss


----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Seid Ihr mit der 2.Linie weit gekommen?
> Gruss


Nen Abend!!Die Grundsteine sind gelegt aber weiter konnten wir nicht kommen
da es zu viele Störfaktoren in Form von Nordic Walking-Freaks,Modellauto-Fetischisten(ganz bizarre Begegnung mit einem ferngesteuerten Unimog) und  sonstigen Schönwettervolk gab.Wie gesagt Rohbau steht,hoffe es geht zügig
weiter.Bilder sind sehr schön!!Gruss und gute Nacht


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (17. Januar 2005)

@Joz: Schau mal nach deinen Nachrichten  ,hast du dir schon einen Namen [email protected] Bin heute auf der Arbeit  deftigst umgeknickt:Ergebnis Bänder gedehnt und ultradicker Knöchel.Hoffentlich bin ich bis nächstes Wochenende wieder fit für die(das Norco  )A-line.Wenn nicht wird unter Schmerzen gefahren  .Mfg Cobra12


----------



## WODAN (17. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @Joz: Schau mal nach deinen Nachrichten  ,hast du dir schon einen Namen [email protected] Bin heute auf der Arbeit  deftigst umgeknickt:Ergebnis Bänder gedehnt und ultradicker Knöchel.Hoffentlich bin ich bis nächstes Wochenende wieder fit für die(das Norco  )A-line.Wenn nicht wird unter Schmerzen gefahren  .Mfg Cobra12



Du machst sachen!   
Im Notfall habe ich noch Tapeband   

Bin vielleicht am Mittwoch mal oben. Wie schauts bei Dir TR???

Gruss


----------



## Jozim (17. Januar 2005)

@Wodan:
Mittwoch ist nahezu perfekt! Haben Gerüchten zufolge am Mittwoch schon um halb 12 Schule aus. Wäre aber trotzdem frühestens um 13h oben.

Kann noch jemand ausser Wodan?

Ab wann bist du oben, Wodan?

Gruß,
TR


----------



## WODAN (17. Januar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> @Wodan:
> Mittwoch ist nahezu perfekt! Haben Gerüchten zufolge am Mittwoch schon um halb 12 Schule aus. Wäre aber trotzdem frühestens um 13h oben.
> 
> Kann noch jemand ausser Wodan?
> ...



Wunderbar   
Hoffe aber das Wetter bleibt so wie es im Moment ist.
Schaun mer mal Morgen, aber wenn sich nichts ändert würde ich sagen 13 Uhr !
Gruss


----------



## Jozim (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo Wodan,
so leid es mir tut - ich bin heute morgen mit übelsten Hals-/Kopfschmerzen aufgewacht. Da wird es morgen leider für mich nichts mit biken.  

An sonsten wäre ich dann Sonntag hoffentlich wieder fit.
Grüße,
TR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wodan,
> so leid es mir tut - ich bin heute morgen mit übelsten Hals-/Kopfschmerzen aufgewacht. Da wird es morgen leider für mich nichts mit biken.
> 
> An sonsten wäre ich dann Sonntag hoffentlich wieder fit.
> ...




Hi TR!

Ist nicht so schlimm, wenn ich mir so das Wetter anschaue   
Muß auch Morgen früh erst noch ein paar Stunden arbeiten und dann schleppe ich mich mal hoch auf den Berg.
Das Pirate soll den Winterstein nochmal sehen, bevor der Nachfolger kommt.   
Hatten ja am Sonntag noch darüber geredet, konnte mich nicht zurückhalten, hoffe das BMXTB kommt noch diese Woche.

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!

CU

Bernd


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (19. Januar 2005)

@Joz:Kannst du eventuell bei BikeParts wegen ne´r Shiver Dc anfragen(Preis?),dein account sieht da doch bestimmt besser aus als meiner(Danke im voraus!)  .Ich versuch schon mal Hi-Bike .Mal sehen wo ich ein  günstiges Angebot  [email protected] Falls jemand von euch irgendwo ne wirklich günstige Shiver Dc (neu!)entdeckt, postet einfach ins forum oder mail.  Mfg c12


----------



## WODAN (19. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @Joz:Kannst du eventuell bei BikeParts wegen ne´r Shiver Dc anfragen(Preis?),dein account sieht da doch bestimmt besser aus als meiner(Danke im voraus!)  .Ich versuch schon mal Hi-Bike .Mal sehen wo ich ein  günstiges Angebot  [email protected] Falls jemand von euch irgendwo ne wirklich günstige Shiver Dc (neu!)entdeckt, postet einfach ins forum oder mail.  Mfg c12



Hi!

Was hast Du denn mit der Shiver vor?

Gruss


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (19. Januar 2005)

@wodan Monsta-shiva Combo BeeeeennnnderLike,some like it eexxxxxtrem!!!!


----------



## WODAN (19. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> .........some like it eexxxxxtrem!!!!



we´ll see in Todtnau


----------



## Jozim (19. Januar 2005)

freut mich wodan. bin auf das bike gespannt :>
kommt dann die starre hinein?

meine parts sind jetzt bestellt. denke sie kommen dann mitte nächster woche.
würde mir jetzt noch ne neue nabe bestellen, weil die gewinde für die scheibe rausgerissen sind. aber leider hat mir so ein pisskind den reifen am auto platt gestochen und nun muss ich neue beischaffen   

@alarm...: kann ich die tage mal machen. hab generell wenig zeit im moment..

bis sonntag dann. gruß,
TR


----------



## WODAN (19. Januar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> freut mich wodan. bin auf das bike gespannt :>
> kommt dann die starre hinein?



Hi!
Denke ich werde erst einmal alle Teile 1 zu1 vom Pirate übernehmen, außerdem sind die Hülsen zum Umbau der Hügi FR Nabe noch nicht da   




			
				ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> bis sonntag dann. gruß,
> TR



Leider ohne mich.

Gruss


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (21. Januar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> freut mich wodan. bin auf das bike gespannt :>
> kommt dann die starre hinein?
> 
> meine parts sind jetzt bestellt. denke sie kommen dann mitte nächster woche.
> ...


Danke dir schon mal,das Beste du fragstbei bikeparts -Online
nach:1 Shiver dc´04,1 ´Laufrad 26´´ mit 20
mm Steckachse(hauptsache Billig),1vorbau 50mm (rise egal),1 dh -lenker (holzfeller_combo oder ähnliches ,1 Steuersatz Pig -Dh reicht oder ähnlichesMfg c12


----------



## dh-fabrikk (22. Januar 2005)

Sagt mal nach dem ganzen Shopping-wahnsinn,hatt da uberhaupt noch jemand Zeit zum Biken oder ist morgen wieder mal Extreme-Couch-Potatoeing
angesagt?!Die ganze Woche nur Stapler fahren ist auch nicht gerade der Bringer.Das Rein-Raus-Hoch-Runter kann man(n) auch mit dem Bike kreativer gestalten.Falls das Wetter stimmt bin morgen um 13 am Spot,wer noch??  undefinedundefined


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (22. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dir schon mal,das Beste du fragstbei bikeparts -Online
> nach:1 Shiver dc´04,1 ´Laufrad 26´´ mit 20
> mm Steckachse(hauptsache Billig),1vorbau 50mm (rise egal),1 dh -lenker (holzfeller_combo oder ähnliches ,1 Steuersatz Pig -Dh reicht oder ähnlichesMfg c12


Ich hab vor einiger Zeit bei BP-Online(erste Online Tankstelle) nen Laufrad günstig erstanden.66 uros
 Felge:Sun Single Track>Nabe:Veltec Xc mit Umbausatz für 20mm Steckachse
2fach industriegelagert.Dt Sieger Speichen Urteil:Gut und Günstig


----------



## WODAN (22. Januar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal nach dem ganzen Shopping-wahnsinn,hatt da uberhaupt noch jemand Zeit zum Biken oder ist morgen wieder mal Extreme-Couch-Potatoeing
> angesagt?!Die ganze Woche nur Stapler fahren ist auch nicht gerade der Bringer.Das Rein-Raus-Hoch-Runter kann man(n) auch mit dem Bike kreativer gestalten.Falls das Wetter stimmt bin morgen um 13 am Spot,wer noch??  undefinedundefined



Ich werde Morgen meinen Rausch ausschlafen   
Hoffe nächste Woche bin ich dabei   

Gruss


----------



## Jozim (22. Januar 2005)

sou, bin morgen um 13h spätestens am start.
heute sind die neuen parts gekommen, leider gibts komplikationen. werde die nacht über durchmontieren, damit morgen alles halbwegs rollt.

waren heute schonmal oben, leider ohne bikes, aber es hat gelohnt. 
stay tuned...

werde dann mal meine nabe umbauen. wenns glatt läuft, dann bin ich ab morgen @schraubachse.


@alarm..: die anfrage hab ich bis dato noch nicht gestellt. kann ich aber morgen dann machen. wobei es evtl. auch besser ist, wenn du selbst anfragst, schliesslich kann ich keinen guten preis raushauen und dann sagen "alles klar, ich wollts nicht kaufen. aber wenn ihr den preis einem kumpel machen könntet wäre das prima!". gut das kann ich schon, aber verhandlungstechnisch ist das nicht so die feinste art. aber das besprechen wir morgen.

*bevor ichs vergesse: manu hat gefragt, ob du morgen mal das paar weisse vans mitbringen könntest? soll ich ausrichten. * 

gruß,
TR


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (24. Januar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> sou, bin morgen um 13h spätestens am start.
> heute sind die neuen parts gekommen, leider gibts komplikationen. werde die nacht über durchmontieren, damit morgen alles halbwegs rollt.
> 
> waren heute schonmal oben, leider ohne bikes, aber es hat gelohnt.
> ...


tut mir leid das ich erst jetzt antworte,habe   immer noch einen dicken fuss(Bä(e)nder überdehnt),nix mit biken ,mal sehn ob das diese woche geht.Das mit der Preis anfage hatte ich auch so verstanden,das ich das geld für die ware im voraus gegeben hätte falls es zum vernünftigen deal gekommen wäre ist doch klar,bei´m    hb  -laden machen wir auch nur sammeleinkäufe auf mein konto,egal wer von uns da einkäuft,da stimmt dann auch der preis und man hat dann bei diesen abnahmemengen natürlich einen besseren standpunkt  ,als wenn ich da als kleiner durchschnittskunde  was reissen will.übrigens haben die demnächst ein10% rabatt(gutschein)falls also jemand was von dort haben möchte bittte posten,mfg cobra12
@wodan Willst du die point reifen noch?


----------



## WODAN (28. Januar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid das ich erst jetzt antworte,habe   immer noch einen dicken fuss(Bä(e)nder überdehnt),nix mit biken ,mal sehn ob das diese woche geht.Das mit der Preis anfage hatte ich auch so verstanden,das ich das geld für die ware im voraus gegeben hätte falls es zum vernünftigen deal gekommen wäre ist doch klar,bei´m    hb  -laden machen wir auch nur sammeleinkäufe auf mein konto,egal wer von uns da einkäuft,da stimmt dann auch der preis und man hat dann bei diesen abnahmemengen natürlich einen besseren standpunkt  ,als wenn ich da als kleiner durchschnittskunde  was reissen will.übrigens haben die demnächst ein10% rabatt(gutschein)falls also jemand was von dort haben möchte bittte posten,mfg cobra12
> @wodan Willst du die point reifen noch?



Hallo zusammen!

Wie schauts mit Morgen aus (Samstag)?

@alarm fuer dh12:
Würde die Point Reifen nehmen!

Gruss


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (29. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wie schauts mit Morgen aus (Samstag)?
> 
> ...


Hallo Wodan, biken vielleicht am Sonntag,normal dürfte ich noch nicht(laut meinem Bonebreaker-Doc,falls du da bist bitte p.m.,dann bringe ich auch die Reifen mit. 
@Joz Vielen Dank für deine
 Mühe!!!!!!!!  Du siehst ich komme kaum zu was 12h-15h Arbeit Täglich,internet nur noch am Wochenende und biken:       0-Time.gestern habe ich zum Bleistift von 5h-21.15h gearbeitet.Mfg Cobra12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (31. Januar 2005)

seid gegrüssssst freunde des fröhlich feuchten zweiradfahhhreeenz!!

Volgendez:
nu wörlt dissorda fünf ist da - richtig dh-fabrik alias dh-fabrik(neu) damit will ich sagen, dass wir uns den film doch eigentlich in extrem naher zukunft mal anschauen können, und zwar auf der grossen leinwand!

war leider dieses we nicht biken(nur etwa eine stunde rumwheelen) (und ich möchte mich schmerzlichst dafür entschuldigen, dass jegliche meldung meinerseits ausgeblieben ist), meine familiären umstände erlaubten mir leider keinen ausflug in den wald (leida leida leida) uasserdem war ich mal in winterberg (schneemäßig gesehen)

also meldet euch, am besten telefonisch, wer weiß, wann ich mal wieder das forum abchecke...

mein orangeschwarzer bock wartet auf einen einsatz.......... .. .. . .. . ... . . . .......... . . . ... .

ciao


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (1. Februar 2005)

Wollte mal horchen ,ob Mr.Dh-Fabrik-Dh??auch noch irgendwo im web ist,und was ist mit Nwd 5 und wo auf Leinwand(termin,Location´????????).Und wie war das mit dem Steckachslaufrad für 66 Eier(superspezialpreis????),möchte auch eins haben.Kannst dich ruhig bei mir mal melden(P.m. oder fon oder sonstwas.)  Mfg Dein Keks


----------



## Jozim (1. Februar 2005)

hallo,
bin nach bikepause auch wieder einsatzbereit. heute hab ich meine nabe wieder bekommen (gewinde für scheibe waren doch raus).
die hayes sind montiert und surren schön :>

nicht dass ich die letzte zeit faul gewesen bin:

die neue website macht fortschritte. WIR BRAUCHEN EINEN ORDENTLICHEN NAMEN!! bisher läuft sie unter override bikecrew. den namen können wir auch lassen, mir ist das gleich, würde mir nur weniger arbeit bedeuten  .

was euch erwartet:
-gallery
-gästebuch
-rider-sektion
-bikes mit specs usw.
-interner bereich (wie von einigen von euch gewünscht, aber noch nicht fertig)

im internen bereich, der durch passwörter geschützt ist, haben nur wir zugriff und können offen über alles sprechen - sprich - es wird eine art forum zu finden sein. dauert aber noch eine weile. den rest werde ich bald online bringen, sobald das gästebuch endlich läuft   


*wie sieht es aus mit biken am wochenende? könnte aber auch schon freitag. da haben wir schon um 12 aus :>:>:> also, wie stehts?* 

gruß,
TR


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (1. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> bin nach bikepause auch wieder einsatzbereit. heute hab ich meine nabe wieder bekommen (gewinde für scheibe waren doch raus).
> die hayes sind montiert und surren schön :>
> 
> ...


Kann  nur Samstag und Sonntag,ansonsten vielen Dank für die Mühen des ersten Gemeinsamen Webauftritts,du wirst da wahrscheinlich etliche Nächte Programmiert haben,sitze schon auf heissen Kohlen,wann die erste Seite online geht.Name ist auch O:k. es sei denn jemand hat ad Hoc einen anderen und vor allem besseren  Vorschlag.Mfg Cobra12


----------



## dh-fabrikk (2. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mal horchen ,ob Mr.Dh-Fabrik-Dh??auch noch irgendwo im web ist,und was ist mit Nwd 5 und wo auf Leinwand(termin,Location´????????).Und wie war das mit dem Steckachslaufrad für 66 Eier(superspezialpreis????),möchte auch eins haben.Kannst dich ruhig bei mir mal melden(P.m. oder fon oder sonstwas.)  Mfg Dein Keks


Für Nwd habe ich noch keinen festen Termin,habe darauf auch keinen Einfluss.
Bin auch nur Zuschauer.Das Laufrad habe ich bei Bp-Online geschossen.
Schnellspanner und Umrüstsatz für 20mm steckachse ist auch dabei(Ruck Zuck-verfahren per Imbus;Bikeparkkompatibel)).Sun Single Track,Dt Champion Speichen,Veltec xc Nabe 2fach industr. Lagerung.
Habe mir auch ne neue Hr-Nabe zugelegt.Veltec Dh,4fach Industr. Lagerung
Schnellspanner.12mm Steckachse,10mm Vollachse nichts ist unmöglich
Sahnepreis 50 Bucks ,na ja das einspeichen kommt noch hinzu aber ich denke ich kann bis Sonntag wieder durchstarten.Vielleicht bis dann


----------



## WODAN (2. Februar 2005)

@ all:
Wie schauts denn überhaupt mit dem Sponsering aus?
Jemand Interesse daran?

Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (2. Februar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Für Nwd habe ich noch keinen festen Termin,habe darauf auch keinen Einfluss.
> Bin auch nur Zuschauer.Das Laufrad habe ich bei Bp-Online geschossen.
> Schnellspanner und Umrüstsatz für 20mm steckachse ist auch dabei(Ruck Zuck-verfahren per Imbus;Bikeparkkompatibel)).Sun Single Track,Dt Champion Speichen,Veltec xc Nabe 2fach industr. Lagerung.
> Habe mir auch ne neue Hr-Nabe zugelegt.Veltec Dh,4fach Industr. Lagerung
> ...


Wo hast du das hintere Laufrad her??Bei so einem Preis kommt ja fast nur noch e-Bucht oder Gebrauchtmarkt in Frage.Brauche ein 24´´Sun Single Tracko. Sun Mtx Felge mit 150 mm breiter Nabe,12mm Steckachse und 36 Speichen Laufrad,nur ist alles so teuer.    Mfg dein Keks


----------



## Jozim (3. Februar 2005)

@wodan:
denke mit dem sponsoring waren alle einverstanden?! so habens mir jedenfalls alle gesagt. bin auch dabei :>

samstag/sonntag biken?

@keks:
die 150er macht wohl den kleinen unterschied auf preislicher ebene   hab noch keine 150er naben für 50 gesehen..


gruß,
TR


----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> @wodan:
> denke mit dem sponsoring waren alle einverstanden?! so habens mir jedenfalls alle gesagt. bin auch dabei :>



Jo, dann müßten wir es aber bald mal "fest" machen bevor die Saison richtig beginnt   
Kannst Du Dich drum kümmern   



			
				ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> samstag/sonntag biken?
> gruß,
> TR



Ich versuche am Sonntag zu kommen, auch wenn die Kettenführung am BMXTB noch nicht optimal ist.

Wie schauts mit Deinen Bremsen aus TR?

Gruß


----------



## Jozim (3. Februar 2005)

hallo wodan..
dann besprechen wir das am besten am sonntag.
bremsen und schaltung sind soweit ok. nur noch nicht eingebremst. morgen gehen noch die neuen scheiben an mich raus (die alten wurden leider erst mitgeschickt). evtl. kommen diese dann am samstag.

helicoil-einsatz sei dank kann ich jetzt hinten auch wieder bestens verzögern :>
habe mir noch va-stahlschrauben mit inbus-fassung besorgt, sodass ich keinen torx-schlüssel mehr mitschleppen muss - ausserdem sind die schrauben silbern, was gut aussieht!

dann bis sonntag!
gruß,
TR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wodan..
> dann besprechen wir das am besten am sonntag.
> bremsen und schaltung sind soweit ok. nur noch nicht eingebremst. morgen gehen noch die neuen scheiben an mich raus (die alten wurden leider erst mitgeschickt). evtl. kommen diese dann am samstag.
> 
> ...



Da kann´s ja losgehen

"Keep on rollin´ baby"   
Hoffe nur auf gutes Wetter.

Steht schon eine Uhrzeit oder wie immer so gegen 13 Uhr?

gruß


----------



## Jozim (3. Februar 2005)

wieso gewohnheiten ädern? :>
13 uhr ist doch in ordnung. dann kann man in ruhe frühstücken. ausserdem wird es wieder später dunkel.

bin um 13uhr bei fast jedem wetter dabei!
gruß,
TR


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du das hintere Laufrad her??Bei so einem Preis kommt ja fast nur noch e-Bucht oder Gebrauchtmarkt in Frage.Brauche ein 24´´Sun Single Tracko. Sun Mtx Felge mit 150 mm breiter Nabe,12mm Steckachse und 36 Speichen Laufrad,nur ist alles so teuer.    Mfg dein Keks


 die nabe hab ich von bp-online,austellungsstück oder so,felge ist die alte und 
einspeichen tuts da waldi.150er gibts nicht unter 129(nur nabe).mal schauen,vielleicht gibts ja ein special deal für mich


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> wieso gewohnheiten ädern? :>
> 13 uhr ist doch in ordnung. dann kann man in ruhe frühstücken. ausserdem wird es wieder später dunkel.
> 
> bin um 13uhr bei fast jedem wetter dabei!
> ...


 mal schauen wie schnell mein bike fahrbereit ist.ich müsste noch meine forke
servicesieren,zu viel öl,zu viel Progression,Ansprechverhalten fürn Arsch
Wenn alles hinhaut bin ich Sonntag auch da


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (4. Februar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen wie schnell mein bike fahrbereit ist.ich müsste noch meine forke
> servicesieren,zu viel öl,zu viel Progression,Ansprechverhalten fürn Arsch
> Wenn alles hinhaut bin ich Sonntag auch da


Ich wünschte meine Gabel hätte etwas mehr Progression,muss mir neue härtere Federn besorgen.Falls du eventuell Öl brauchst7,5 w  u.10w habe ich Original vorrätig.Zu viel  öl auch nix gut  sonst Dichtung arrividerci.     Falls du da ein special deal rausholen kannst,sag mir Bescheid.    Dein Keks
@all Falls einer morgen fahren will P.m. oder fon!!!!!


----------



## Jozim (4. Februar 2005)

soo freunde, tut mir leid, aber ich werd ne zeit lang nicht mehr mit euch fahren können...

meine gabel hat sich verabschiedet. evtl. habe ich noch garantie, aber selbst dann wirds wochen dauern, bis sie aus dem service wieder zurück ist.

evtl. schau ich irgendwann mal wieder am trail vorbei. an sonsten wünsch ich allen einen schönen start in die neue saison-.
gruß,
TR


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünschte meine Gabel hätte etwas mehr Progression,muss mir neue härtere Federn besorgen.Falls du eventuell Öl brauchst7,5 w  u.10w habe ich Original vorrätig.Zu viel  öl auch nix gut  sonst Dichtung arrividerci.     Falls du da ein special deal rausholen kannst,sag mir Bescheid.    Dein Keks
> @all Falls einer morgen fahren will P.m. oder fon!!!!!



ne,ne da hast du mich falsch verstanden.Ich meine die Gabel hatt zu viel
Progression,das zu viel Öl in den Holmen ist.Ich meine es dürften nur 100ml drinne
sein und tatsächlich sind 120mm drinne.kurz und knapp,Gabel auf,20mm raus,Gabel wieder zu,thats it.Ja dann noch mein Laufrad;ohne das dürfte es schwer sein am Sonntag zu fahren wenn es doch nicht fertig wird.Irgendwie alles verkorkst.********ndreck


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> soo freunde, tut mir leid, aber ich werd ne zeit lang nicht mehr mit euch fahren können...
> 
> meine gabel hat sich verabschiedet. evtl. habe ich noch garantie, aber selbst dann wirds wochen dauern, bis sie aus dem service wieder zurück ist.
> 
> ...


Sorry treuer Freund,das ist echt fürn Arsch.Wir bleiben in Kontakt


----------



## WODAN (4. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> soo freunde, tut mir leid, aber ich werd ne zeit lang nicht mehr mit euch fahren können...
> 
> meine gabel hat sich verabschiedet. evtl. habe ich noch garantie, aber selbst dann wirds wochen dauern, bis sie aus dem service wieder zurück ist.
> 
> ...



Oje   
Ich kann Dir so lange meine CMP Starrgabel leihen. Allerdings brauchst Du dann ein Vorderrad mit Schnellspanner.
Und die Gabel baut nicht so hoch.
Bei Interesse meld Dich einfach!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (5. Februar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> ne,ne da hast du mich falsch verstanden.Ich meine die Gabel hatt zu viel
> Progression,das zu viel Öl in den Holmen ist.Ich meine es dürften nur 100ml drinne
> sein und tatsächlich sind 120mm drinne.kurz und knapp,Gabel auf,20mm raus,Gabel wieder zu,thats it.Ja dann noch mein Laufrad;ohne das dürfte es schwer sein am Sonntag zu fahren wenn es doch nicht fertig wird.Irgendwie alles verkorkst.********ndreck


Ich habe noch ein Schnellspann 26´´ Disclaufrad mit Kasette im Keller rumstehen(verstauben),musst dir nur deine Scheibe dranschrauben,damit wir  eventuell morgen fahren könnten.So ein Traumwetter und dann so ein Technical Sch******dreck.       .Wer hat denn noch ein funktionsfähigen fahrbaren Untersatz mit Zwei Rädern und kommt morgen zum Spot???


----------



## frontlinepunk (5. Februar 2005)

Waaaaaassss??? was habe ich da gehört??? gabel verabschiedet??? ohoh... gas ist gaaaaaaaarrrrnicht gut!!!

meister TR oder auch joz... ich könnte dir für die überbrückungszeit eine Z1Wedge anbieten, ich glaube, die würde sich auch freuen, mal wieder beansprucht zu werden, sie befindet sich nämlich momentan an meinem POGO, welches ich ja, wie ihr wohl alle wisst, schon lange nicht mehr gefahren bin - sprich, sie ist absolut unterfordert!!! also, falls interesse besteht, dann melde dich mal, hast ja meine nummer... das mit dem laufrad hatte sich doch erledigt, oder??

bis dann euer stink(er)


----------



## WODAN (5. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch ein Schnellspann 26´´ Disclaufrad mit Kasette im Keller rumstehen(verstauben),musst dir nur deine Scheibe dranschrauben,damit wir  eventuell morgen fahren könnten.So ein Traumwetter und dann so ein Technical Sch******dreck.       .Wer hat denn noch ein funktionsfähigen fahrbaren Untersatz mit Zwei Rädern und kommt morgen zum Spot???



Ich werde kommen!
Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (5. Februar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde kommen!
> Gruß


Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht so einsam   :Mfg cobra12


----------



## frontlinepunk (5. Februar 2005)

Servuz!!

also meiner eine rhat ein funktionstüchtiges bike, aber ich bin morgen geburtstagsmäßig unterwegs...und werde morgen früh wahrscheinlich noch so fertig sein, dass ich mich in der luft drehe...

aber nächste woche gehtz rund

(versaut den spot nicht!!!! ;-)   )

naja, viel spaß!!

ciao


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. Februar 2005)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> Servuz!!
> 
> also meiner eine rhat ein funktionstüchtiges bike, aber ich bin morgen geburtstagsmäßig unterwegs...und werde morgen früh wahrscheinlich noch so fertig sein, dass ich mich in der luft drehe...
> 
> ...


ich bleib auch daheim da mein Laufrad immer noch in Arbeit ist.In der Zwischenzeit wollte ich mal das Öl wechseln in meiner Junior T.Welche Nuss-Grösse ist denn die die richtige?? Ich nix Ahnung deshalb wollte mich nachhaken.wäre schön wenn einer ne konkrete Antwort hätte.habe von TR eine 21er bekommen aber die passt ja noch nicht mal über die Rebound-Knöpfe
geschweige denn über die Alu-Topcaps die mann ja abschrauben muss um an die Innereien der Forke zu kommen.I need a little help!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (6. Februar 2005)

moinsen!!

also: der größte schlüssel, den ich gefunden habe, war ein 22er -und der drehmomentschlüssel fängt auch erst bei 28Nm an - sehr komisch!!!

und ich kann dir überhaupt nicht sagen, welches öl das beste ist...

sorry....


----------



## WODAN (7. Februar 2005)

Heute oder Morgen Jemand oben?
Gruß


----------



## Jozim (7. Februar 2005)

leider nicht...
ist denn dein bmxtb schon fertig? meine gabel ist heute zum service gegangen. evtl. habe ich glück und sie ist anfang nächster woche zurück.

bis dahin viel spaß!
gruß,
TR


----------



## WODAN (7. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> leider nicht...
> ist denn dein bmxtb schon fertig? meine gabel ist heute zum service gegangen. evtl. habe ich glück und sie ist anfang nächster woche zurück.
> 
> bis dahin viel spaß!
> ...



Guden!
Na dann hoffen wir mal das Du schnell Deine Manitou wieder bekommst   

BMXTB is fertisch, naja die Kettenführung und die Sattelstütze noch nicht 100%ig    Bilder in meiner Galerie.

Komme gerade von "oben", die Tommy´s spielen wieder Krieg in der Nähe vom Spot. Hätte beinahe für uns eine Schaufel/Axt/Pickel besorgt    Lag in einer ausgehobenen Stellung in der Nähe, aber dann habe ich den Wachposten gesehen   
Und bergab dann noch ein Durchschlag, hatte aber zum Glück einen Ersatzschlauch dabei.

Bestellt irgendwer demnächst im I-Net??? Bräuchte ein paar Kleinteile.

Gruß


----------



## frontlinepunk (8. Februar 2005)

Servuz leute!!!

WICHTIG:
Ich war am Sonntag oben, nicht mit dem Bike, sondern mit dem Hund, bin halt ein bißchen rumgelaufen!! Ich habe da zufällig einen Spot gefunden, der ist der absolute HAMMER - also wenn ihr mal Lust und Zeit habt, dann können wir ja mal dahin latschen und uns das Ganze mal anschauen...

...ruft mich an!!

ciao


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (10. Februar 2005)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> Servuz leute!!!
> 
> WICHTIG:
> Ich war am Sonntag oben, nicht mit dem Bike, sondern mit dem Hund, bin halt ein bißchen rumgelaufen!! Ich habe da zufällig einen Spot gefunden, der ist der absolute HAMMER - also wenn ihr mal Lust und Zeit habt, dann können wir ja mal dahin latschen und uns das Ganze mal anschauen...
> ...


Ich will unbedingt hin.  Mfg c12


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (10. Februar 2005)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> Servuz leute!!!
> 
> WICHTIG:
> Ich war am Sonntag oben, nicht mit dem Bike, sondern mit dem Hund, bin halt ein bißchen rumgelaufen!! Ich habe da zufällig einen Spot gefunden, der ist der absolute HAMMER - also wenn ihr mal Lust und Zeit habt, dann können wir ja mal dahin latschen und uns das Ganze mal anschauen...
> ...


Ich will unbedingt hin.  Mfg c12


----------



## WODAN (10. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will unbedingt hin.  Mfg c12



Und wie schauts mit Biken aus?
Gruß


----------



## WODAN (10. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will unbedingt hin.  Mfg c12



Und wie schauts mit Biken aus?
Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (11. Februar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie schauts mit Biken aus?
> Gruß





Ganz schlecht!Asiatische Hühnergrippe oder so.Könnte auch die Influenza deluxe Edition im 3Tage Spar-Abo sein.jetzt hab ich alle Teile fürs Bike
aber keine Kraft.Vielleicht bis nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (12. Februar 2005)

servus!!

also ich bin eigentlich fit genug zum biken, jedoch habe ich mit dem hessianrider ausgemacht, dass wir uns morgen (sonntag) um 12 treffen - zwecks besichtigung der 4000m² hügellandschaft.... ;-)

ciao


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (13. Februar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schlecht!Asiatische Hühnergrippe oder so.Könnte auch die Influenza deluxe Edition im 3Tage Spar-Abo sein.jetzt hab ich alle Teile fürs Bike
> aber keine Kraft.Vielleicht bis nächste Woche


Ja ,dann können wir uns diese We etwas teilen.Gute Besserung.Mfg dein Keks.
Da hat dir auch vor längerer Zeit  jemand eine mail geschrieben ,schon vergessen?Schreib ihm doch mal eine nette Mail zurück,dann geht es ihm auch wieder schneller besser.


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (13. Februar 2005)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> servus!!
> 
> also ich bin eigentlich fit genug zum biken, jedoch habe ich mit dem hessianrider ausgemacht, dass wir uns morgen (sonntag) um 12 treffen - zwecks besichtigung der 4000m² hügellandschaft.... ;-)
> 
> ciao


Schick doch mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Pic´s von der neuen Kultstätte!  Mfg c12


----------



## frontlinepunk (13. Februar 2005)

servus leute!!

wir waren heute zu dritt bzw. zu viert oben (hund mitgezählt)! unser banshee-fahrer ist aus dem staunen nicht mehr rausgekommen, der spot bietet wirklich unendlich viele möglichkeiten (eine 3er-line haben wir schon ausgeguckt und vorbereitet, unendlich viele kicker und drops sind mehr als möglich). habe auch auf die schnelle etliche beweisfotos gemacht, jedoch die kamera im auto vergessen und bin eindeutig zu faul, sie herauszuholen (pennklamotten+müdigkeit)......

....ich werde da saber morgen ändern......

bis dann


----------



## dh-fabrikk (15. Februar 2005)

Jetzt getz wieder los,Ölwechsel ist erledigt,mmmh läcker Spässchen,schmatzen und Partner.Laufrad mit neuer Nabe läuft wie ein Swiss Clockwork.Nur noch gutes Wetter ein bisschen shapen am neuen Spot und
ich bin wieder zufrieden.


----------



## Jozim (15. Februar 2005)

freut mich zu hören, fabrikk. schön wärs, wenn man nur noch ein wenig shapen müsste. erstmal ist jetzt grobe arbeit notwendig.
habe im baumarkt werkzeug besorgt. werde die woche auch wieder hoch und am wochenende sowieso.
positive sache als nichtbiker: das wetter kann einem egal sein. shapen geht immer :>

stay tuned..gruß,
TR


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (16. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> freut mich zu hören, fabrikk. schön wärs, wenn man nur noch ein wenig shapen müsste. erstmal ist jetzt grobe arbeit notwendig.
> habe im baumarkt werkzeug besorgt. werde die woche auch wieder hoch und am wochenende sowieso.
> positive sache als nichtbiker: das wetter kann einem egal sein. shapen geht immer :>
> 
> ...


Was habt ihr vor ?Hört sich ja schon nach Evil Eye an.Leider kann ich nicht mitbuddeln,40 Fieber und so,vielleicht wieder in zwei Wochen,dann ist´s auch Draussen wärmer.  Mfg Cobra12
@spekulatius,war das ein Restpostenlaufrad(vorne)bei Bp_online?Mfg der Spe(c)kulant


----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> freut mich zu hören, fabrikk. schön wärs, wenn man nur noch ein wenig shapen müsste. erstmal ist jetzt grobe arbeit notwendig.
> habe im baumarkt werkzeug besorgt. werde die woche auch wieder hoch und am wochenende sowieso.
> positive sache als nichtbiker: das wetter kann einem egal sein. shapen geht immer :>
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich aber auch etwas auf den neuen Spot gespannt !
Habt Ihr schon Fotos?
Bei mir klappt´s auch erst wieder so in 2 Wochen, habe auch diese Grippe-Seuche am Hals   
Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr vor ?Hört sich ja schon nach Evil Eye an.Leider kann ich nicht mitbuddeln,40 Fieber und so,vielleicht wieder in zwei Wochen,dann ist´s auch Draussen wärmer.  Mfg Cobra12
> @spekulatius,war das ein Restpostenlaufrad(vorne)bei Bp_online?Mfg der Spe(c)kulant




Ja,irgendwie so was;die waren gerade beim Umzug und wollten nur schnell alles
rausschmeissen,glaub ich.Gute Besserung:I was allready infected(virus remix by
influenzia);:Antidote by McMediheil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2005)

Servus an alle   

ich wollt mich nur mal vorstellen und sagen das ich der neue bin . aber erst mal an alle ... ich lieg auch flach also kein biken   aber naja und gute besserung  .
1. ich komm aus friedberg
2. ich würde gerne bei euerm spot helfen ..wenn ihr damit kein problem habt  
[email protected] ToastedRim   kann das sein das wir mal zusammen in BadNauheim fahren waren ? du einer mit nem Kona und ich mim Felt ??
4. ich fahre nen Liquid mit Boxxer ( wollt ihr eh wissen )  
naja ok ..cu


----------



## WODAN (17. Februar 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Servus an alle
> 
> ich wollt mich nur mal vorstellen und sagen das ich der neue bin . aber erst mal an alle ... ich lieg auch flach also kein biken   aber naja und gute besserung  .
> 1. ich komm aus friedberg
> ...



Guden!
Schön das unsere kleine Gemeinde der Freunde der Schwerkraft Zuwachs bekommt!   
Bis bald!
Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (17. Februar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,irgendwie so was;die waren gerade beim Umzug und wollten nur schnell alles
> rausschmeissen,glaub ich.Gute Besserung:I was allready infected(virus remix by
> influenzia);:Antidote by McMediheil


Danke dir für die Info,deswegen machen die wahrscheinlich auch kein Update ihres Hot Offers,wäre ja lang überfällig(15.12.04).Schönen Abend noch.  
@ivo Willkommen im Club(der Krank(d)en).Mfg cobra 12


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (18. Februar 2005)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> servus leute!!
> 
> wir waren heute zu dritt bzw. zu viert oben (hund mitgezählt)! unser banshee-fahrer ist aus dem staunen nicht mehr rausgekommen, der spot bietet wirklich unendlich viele möglichkeiten (eine 3er-line haben wir schon ausgeguckt und vorbereitet, unendlich viele kicker und drops sind mehr als möglich). habe auch auf die schnelle etliche beweisfotos gemacht, jedoch die kamera im auto vergessen und bin eindeutig zu faul, sie herauszuholen (pennklamotten+müdigkeit)......
> 
> ...


Hallöchen!Hast do deine cam aus´m Auto geholt und die pics mal online gebracht,liege im Bett und brauche was zum......  Mfg cobra12


----------



## frontlinepunk (18. Februar 2005)

servus!

ja, habe die kamera rausgeholt... habe auch schon versucht, die bilder online zu bringe, waren jedoch zu groß - ja, ich weiß, kein hinderniss, nur war ich bis dato schon wieder zu faul, sie photoshopmäßig zu bearbeiten - sorry, werde das in den kommenden tagen nachholen...
achja, ich denke, am we steht dick biken an, oder - also an alle, deren bikes nicht dem anbauteilteufel zum opfer gefallen sind...
sitze gerade bei der arbeit und konnte inen lustigen trailer zuschauen bei seinem rumgehopse - echt faszinierend!!

ciao


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2005)

Servus 

ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr für den trail auf dem winterstein bei den ami. zelten  verantwortlich seit und wann seit ihr mal oben ? weil bisher durfte ich immer nur alleine fahrn und das ist :kotz:


cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozim (19. Februar 2005)

hahar, habe den teufel besiegt und meine firefly sitzt wieder am rechten platz :>
werde gleich hochfahren - 13h am parkplatz.
mal sehen, was bei dem wetter so geht.

gruß an alle und gute besserung an den dh-alarm.


@ivo-dh:
ja wir waren mal zusammen biken. bin der vom herbstmarkt - roter fox-hoodie.
müssen mal wieder einen termin zum biken ausmachen.

gruß,
TR aka joz


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2005)

@ToastedRim 

ja ok dann bist du das ...servus    sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet hab ich hab aber leider die nummer verloren ( hab mich oberst aufgeregt) mein Liquid is übrigens fast fertig brauch nur noch nen schneitring für die HFX-9 weil das kabel lenger geworden ist  *lol* von 12,5 auf 20 cm war bissi heftig aber fehrt sich noch erstaunlich gut ..müssen umbding fahrn gehn ...Montag Dienstag Mittwoch oder wann hast du zeit ??  ( ich fahr halt ohne vorder bremmse aber das muss gehn   )   sag nen termien und ich steh auif der matte ! 
also hau rein hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## WODAN (19. Februar 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @ToastedRim
> 
> ja ok dann bist du das ...servus    sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet hab ich hab aber leider die nummer verloren ( hab mich oberst aufgeregt) mein Liquid is übrigens fast fertig brauch nur noch nen schneitring für die HFX-9 weil das kabel lenger geworden ist  *lol* von 12,5 auf 20 cm war bissi heftig aber fehrt sich noch erstaunlich gut ..müssen umbding fahrn gehn ...Montag Dienstag Mittwoch oder wann hast du zeit ??  ( ich fahr halt ohne vorder bremmse aber das muss gehn   )   sag nen termien und ich steh auif der matte !
> also hau rein hoffentlich bis bald



Seit wann hat eine Boxxer 20cm Federweg?   
Mit Deinen Schreibfehler bist Du auf der ASF?
Gibt´s noch den Koch oder den Schuldt?
Gruß


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (20. Februar 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @ToastedRim
> 
> ja ok dann bist du das ...servus    sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet hab ich hab aber leider die nummer verloren ( hab mich oberst aufgeregt) mein Liquid is übrigens fast fertig brauch nur noch nen schneitring für die HFX-9 weil das kabel lenger geworden ist  *lol* von 12,5 auf 20 cm war bissi heftig aber fehrt sich noch erstaunlich gut ..müssen umbding fahrn gehn ...Montag Dienstag Mittwoch oder wann hast du zeit ??  ( ich fahr halt ohne vorder bremmse aber das muss gehn   )   sag nen termien und ich steh auif der matte !
> also hau rein hoffentlich bis bald


@ivo Heisst dass nicht Klemmring?Einen hab ich noch daheim,falls es sehr dringend ist. .Und vor allem,  ist das die berühmte Marzocchi Boxxer mit 200mm Federweg   ?Mfg cobra 12


----------



## dh-fabrikk (20. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @ivo Heisst dass nicht Klemmring?Einen hab ich noch daheim,falls es sehr dringend ist. .Und vor allem,  ist das die berühmte Marzocchi Boxxer mit 200mm Federweg   ?Mfg cobra 12




Was,die gibts noch? Hab nach meinem Ölwechsel jetzt auch ne Junior-pike 77Rc von Rockzocchi mit 80 mm links und 240 mm rechts.Drop like it´S Hot(am besten 7 meter) ins Flat,yeaaaahhh!!!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2005)

oh man die neu Boxxer 2005 hat jetzt 3,2cm tauchrohre und 200mm Federweg !!http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/mountainforks/boxxer/race.php also erst mal denken und dann reden !    egal ! und von mir aus klemmring auf jeden weißt du was ich mein   

[email protected]


----------



## WODAN (20. Februar 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> oh man die neu Boxxer 2005 hat jetzt 3,2cm tauchrohre und 200mm Federweg !!http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/mountainforks/boxxer/race.php also erst mal denken und dann reden !    egal ! und von mir aus klemmring auf jeden weißt du was ich mein
> 
> [email protected]



naja, Rock Shox war noch nie mein Ding    (außer eine Judy FSX, da warst Du aber erst 7 Jahre alt) 
Gruß


----------



## ArmerStudent (20. Februar 2005)

Servus an alle DDD-ler...

...ihr seid doch bestimmt Freunde der gesunden Rockmusik. Deswegen solltet ihr folgenden wichtigen Hinweis beachten...

...


----------



## dh-fabrikk (20. Februar 2005)

ArmerStudent schrieb:
			
		

> Servus an alle DDD-ler...
> 
> ...ihr seid doch bestimmt Freunde der gesunden Rockmusik. Deswegen solltet ihr folgenden wichtigen Hinweis beachten...
> 
> ...



Na ja,eher Freunde der gesunden Electronic Body Music.


----------



## frontlinepunk (20. Februar 2005)

Rock Shox Boxxer Team 
Unser bewährter Champion bekommt 2005 einen völlig neuen Look und mehr Federweg! Ihre Sieger- qualitäten hat die BoXXer längst bewiesen: 58% aller Teilnehmer an der Downhill WM 2003 in Lugano (Schweiz) können wohl kaum irren. Jetzt haben wir sie noch besser gemacht. Technische Daten: Federweg: 203 mm / 8" Gewicht (vorauss.): 3379 g Federung: Dual Coil Justage: Federvorspannung Dämpfung: HydraCoil 2 Justage: Zugstufe und Low-Speed-Druckstufe, High-Speed-Druckstufe (intern) Tauchrohre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (20. Februar 2005)

wenn jetzt hier schon wieder alle anfange, aufeinander rumzuhacken, dann können wirs auch gleich sein lassen...
ivo ist korrekt, und damit basta!


----------



## WODAN (20. Februar 2005)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jetzt hier schon wieder alle anfange, aufeinander rumzuhacken, dann können wirs auch gleich sein lassen...
> ivo ist korrekt, und damit basta!



Hast Du vielleicht die Smilie´s übersehen???      
Wenn wir rumgehackt hätten wären diese aufgetaucht     

Verstanden   

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2005)

Hey gleich mal die bilder von Heute !!  
wer das Viedeo haben will soll mir seine E-mail als p-message schicken 
http://img231.exs.cx/img231/5506/1333393img1qr.jpg
http://img231.exs.cx/img231/3199/1343404img0go.jpg
http://img231.exs.cx/img231/8384/1343413img9ya.jpg
http://img231.exs.cx/img231/3316/1343414img7ec.jpg
http://img231.exs.cx/img231/7396/1343415img5tu.jpg
http://img231.exs.cx/img231/861/1343416img5qu.jpg
http://img142.exs.cx/img142/6688/eva8bq.jpg
http://img142.exs.cx/img142/5378/eva24zu.jpg


----------



## dh-fabrikk (21. Februar 2005)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jetzt hier schon wieder alle anfange, aufeinander rumzuhacken, dann können wirs auch gleich sein lassen...
> ivo ist korrekt, und damit basta!



Schleimer!


----------



## WODAN (21. Februar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Schleimer!


----------



## Jozim (21. Februar 2005)

@wodan: hattest du meine sms wegen streeten bekommen?


----------



## WODAN (21. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> @wodan: hattest du meine sms wegen streeten bekommen?



Leider nicht.
Habe aber im Moment auch noch die Mega-Seuchen-Grippe am Hals   
Hoffe das ich bis zum Wochenende wieder fit bin.

Wie schauts denn mit dem Co-Sponsering ?

Gruß


----------



## frontlinepunk (21. Februar 2005)




----------



## frontlinepunk (21. Februar 2005)

bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss bsssssssssssssssss bssssssssssssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (21. Februar 2005)

ok... spass beiseite!! war echt ne nette session gestern - hut ab! hätten natürlich ruhig ein paar leute mehr sein können. cool, dass die bilder schon online sind, aber ein paar bilder in aktion wären natürlich noch besser! freut mich dass sich alle lieb haben und dass... naja... dass halt... also... naja, ihr wisst schon, dass halt...

also freue mich auf die nächste session, bitte aber zu beachten, dass wir hier im forum recht anonym bleiben sollten...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2005)

ok ..... ich hab aber noch en paar bilder von FREMDEN leuten ..nein nur ein paar bikes ..von Fremden   

Funworx:
http://img69.exs.cx/img69/5941/funworx4uh.jpg
Nox:
http://img69.exs.cx/img69/9396/nox5jp.jpg
Treppen:
http://img69.exs.cx/img69/3438/treppen22ou.jpg
http://img69.exs.cx/img69/2074/treppen15yk.jpg
Whealy:
http://img69.exs.cx/img69/9556/wheely25wh.jpg
http://img69.exs.cx/img69/6594/wheely13rr.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2005)

mal ne frage   
was haltet ihr von "Amoeba DH Kettenführung" is auf 40Euro runtergesetzt von 75Euro

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=718

Danke am besten schnell weil es nur noch begrenzte zahlen gibt 
Danke


----------



## frontlinepunk (21. Februar 2005)

sieht toll aus


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2005)

Meins !


----------



## dh-fabrikk (22. Februar 2005)

Wer ist denn eigentlich noch fit oder gibts nur noch kranke Seuchenvögel?
Ich habe mir dieses WE fürs Biken exklusiviert und möchte wieder mal ein paar
bekannte Gesichter sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (22. Februar 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn eigentlich noch fit oder gibts nur noch kranke Seuchenvögel?
> Ich habe mir dieses WE fürs Biken exklusiviert und möchte wieder mal ein paar
> bekannte Gesichter sehen.



Naja, richtig fit bin ich noch nicht und am Dienstag eine richtig fiese Regeltechnik Klausur   
Mal schaun.
Gruß


----------



## Jozim (22. Februar 2005)

hallo,
in jedem fall bin ich samstag dabei. freitag ist zwar abiparty, aber das muss gehn :>
sonntag ist so eine sache, da ich montag ebenfalls ne fieße klausur über elektrische und magnetische felder schreibe.

wenn ich mit bike komme, dann zum teil brakeless, da der technikteufel wieder im bike steckt. hinterradbremse muss zum importeur wegen kolbenklemmer und erneuerung der quadringe. zum glück auf garantie.

neuer spot ??fragezeichen??

gruß,
TR


----------



## WODAN (22. Februar 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ..........da ich montag ebenfalls ne fieße klausur über elektrische und magnetische felder schreibe.



JUHU, eines meiner Lieblinsthemen  :kotz: 
Aber ich drück die die Daumen   



			
				ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> neuer spot ??fragezeichen??
> 
> gruß,
> TR



Schick mir mal eine PM wegen dem neuen Spot.

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2005)

mir auch aber ob ich komme is noch nicht ganz sicher .. ich hoffe aber schwer


----------



## ArmerStudent (23. Februar 2005)

Ich hoffe auch schwer, dass ihr das hier beachtet...







#Anmerkung# 2x Werbung reicht, ich hör auch gerne SaS aber nun ist gut. Bitte das als Verwarnung zu betrachten.


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (24. Februar 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage
> was haltet ihr von "Amoeba DH Kettenführung" is auf 40Euro runtergesetzt von 75Euro
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=718
> ...


@ivo Hallo!Die Kettenführung ist mit einem ,,Mondpreis ´´ausgewiesen(75 uvp),kriegst du auf´´m Festival für 20-25 nachgeworfen.Kein besonders günstiger Deal bei Bmo.Mfg Cobra 12


----------



## Jozim (24. Februar 2005)

hmm irgendwie hat meine email-benachrichtigung nicht funktioniert...

@Wodan: ums sponsoring habe ich mich noch nicht gekümmert. wollten das ja eigentlich einmal oben besprechen aber haben das irgendwie versäumt. evtl. wäre es besser, wenn du mit denen kointakt aufnimmst, da du von denen schon mal eine antwort bekommen hast. hatte damals ungefähr zur gleichen zeit eine anfrage zu denen gemailt, aber nie ne antwort bekommen...

evtl. bin ich nur samstag oben - wahrscheinlich aber weniger zum biken, da hinterbremse noch suckt.

wer kommt samstag mittag mit?
gruß,
TR


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2005)

ich bin am wochenende da und geh auch auf den berk nur sag mir einer Wo und wann 

@ toastedrim  besprochener spot ?


----------



## frontlinepunk (25. Februar 2005)

gemein gemein

hatte mir eigentlich gedacht, am sa nochma n bißchen streeten zu gehen... tzja... oben is noch siffe, oder?


----------



## pirat_69 (25. Februar 2005)

Hi,
es wird wohl langsam zeit dass ich mich mal vorstelle, anstatt immer nur anonym eure gespräche zu verfolgen!
Ich gehöre leider gottes auch schon zu den älteren Kalibern und bin seit letztem sommer wieder am ws unterwegs, wo ich mit wonne feststellen konnte, dass ihr dort seit herbst sehr fleissig seid...  
ich selbst fahre erst seit 2 jahren (allerdings mit 4 jahren pause) und habe erst
letztes jahr im august in winterberg und am Teufelsberg meine Vorlieben entdeckt... 
da meine jungs mit denen ich sonst fahre ziemliche weicheier sind was temperaturen und nässe angeht, bin ich seit okt. meistens allein unterwegs!
das würde ich allerdings gerne ändern. insbesondere weil die eh nicht so an 
ns und dirt interessiert sind.
wäre schön wenn ich mal eine eurer touren mitfahren könnte...

das wars dann erstmal von mir

p.s. bin heute noch länger am rechner und würde mich sehr freuen am wochenende nicht wieder alleine meine runden drehn zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (25. Februar 2005)

ArmerStudent schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe auch schwer, dass ihr das hier beachtet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer ist eigentlich der Affe auf dem Popup? Könntest ja fast ... sein.Mfg Cobra 12 P.S. Such a  :kotz:


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (25. Februar 2005)

pirat_69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> es wird wohl langsam zeit dass ich mich mal vorstelle, anstatt immer nur anonym eure gespräche zu verfolgen!
> Ich gehöre leider gottes auch schon zu den älteren Kalibern und bin seit letztem sommer wieder am ws unterwegs, wo ich mit wonne feststellen konnte, dass ihr dort seit herbst sehr fleissig seid...
> ich selbst fahre erst seit 2 jahren (allerdings mit 4 jahren pause) und habe erst
> ...


@Pirat 69 Erst mal ein Hallo an dich Pirat 69.Ich gehöre auch schon zu den Ü30 ,ich denke mal das wird bei dir so Ähnlich sein,aber die Bandbreite ist ja bei uns sehr gestreut.Also bist du schon mal nicht allein.Wohnort Görbelheimer M ?Dürfte ja dann kein Problem mit der Entfernung  zum WS sein .Ich persönlich fahre Max 40-50km mit meinem hobel,dann ist aber schon Schluss(keine Fitness und 125kg Gesamtgewicht samt Bike und Ausrüstung.Dein Schwerpunkt liegt wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf Marathon, sondern eher bei Fr.Treffpunkt kann ich dir  per Icq  mitteilen.  
@all Geht was am Wochenende,ist denn wieder jemand halbwegs fit von der Grippe?Vor allem möchte ich den neuen Spot sehen(Ausbauen?).Mfg Euer Keks


----------



## WODAN (25. Februar 2005)

Jep, ein herzliches Willkommen an pirat_69   
Wir haben den Irrtum wegen Winterberg ja schon geklärt   

Wenn nichts bei mir dazwischen kommt wäre ich auch für eine kleine Citytour BN/FB, bin nämlich von der schei$$ Grippe noch etwas gebeutelt


----------



## frontlinepunk (25. Februar 2005)

SSSEEERRRVVVUUUSSS

also: hallo an den piraten, willkommen im verein... geht ja richtig was ab hier in der gegend, wat?

@keks: 
   1. hatte dir bilder per mail geschickt - aber: hat irgendwie nicht geklappt...

   2. ich fahre auf jeden fall am we: würde mich aber wahrscheinlich am sa auf street begrenzen, und erst am so wieder nach oben... muss das aber auch noch mit meiner viel besseren hälfte klären, die sabbert schon nach street mit ihrem neuen hobel (HOT!!  - - - - - - - übrigens sieht ein stinky mit komplett 24 zoll echt geil aus und fährt sich wie budda)

@all: hätte jemand, der/der nicht vom fehlerteufel geplagt ist lust morgen zu streeten?

@toasted rim: habe noch ne deore disc, die kannste dir ans rad basteln, aber du bist ja selbstversorger...

@dh_fabrik: wäre schön, dich mal wieder zu sehen - ehrlich...

@pirate: da ich noch nicht genau weiß, wann ich wo bin, solltest du das mit den anderen klären, aber ich denke, dass jeder willkommen ist, der einen gesunden menschenverstand hat und das allgemeine wohlbefinden nicht stört...(...!!!!!)(...?????)(... .... .... ... .. .. . . . . . . ...... . .. ... .. ..)

@... jetzt fällt mir keiner mehr ein...

achja: SAVE THE PLANET, BURN SOME BUSHES!!!

ciao


----------



## Jozim (25. Februar 2005)

hallo frontline...
ja bin selbstversorger aber ich werd die hayes morgen nochmal fahren - danach geht die auf garantie zurück.

wäre auch für street zu haben, kann aber sonntag definitiv nicht, sonst verscherzt mir die klausur den schnitt.
kommst du heute abend auf die [email protected]?

gruß,
TR


----------



## frontlinepunk (25. Februar 2005)

!tla uz nohcs rüfad nib

!reba emmok

rückwärtslesen macht spaß!

gruß @toasted rim


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (25. Februar 2005)

@all Kommt irgendjemand zum Treffpunkt  am Sonntag  um 12.30?


----------



## frontlinepunk (25. Februar 2005)

ja (ein einfaches ja ist zu kurz, der text muss mindestens 5 zeichen haben, deswegen schreibe ich diesen b u l l s h i t hier)


----------



## pirat_69 (25. Februar 2005)

werde pünktlich da sein und dafür sorgen dass ihr auch was zu lachen habt... 
(ihr erkennt mich am ganzkörpercondom)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat_69 (25. Februar 2005)

das ganzkörpercondom meinte den sonntag...


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (25. Februar 2005)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> ja (ein einfaches ja ist zu kurz, der text muss mindestens 5 zeichen haben, deswegen schreibe ich diesen b u l l s h i t hier)


Ist doch Prima, wenn schon keine Pics,dann wenigstens ein guter Guide!  Mfg Cobra 12


----------



## pampers (25. Februar 2005)

Servus,
ich wär nach meiner Grippe auch wieder halbwegs fit und würde auch mitkommen, wäre für B.N.,wegen der Uhrzeit können sich die, 
die zur Abiparty gehen ja noch mal melden... 
    ........... :kotz: 
Am so. wär ich, wenn der Adapter für meine HR.-Bremse passt 
und des rad dann 2 funktionierende Bremsen hat auch dabei...
bis denn
ride on


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2005)

ja bin Samstag dabei und Sonntag auch ! nur der Spot is jetzt noch die sache .is das da wo mir toastedrim es mir gesagt hat wo das ist oder kann es mir einer per icq oder Tel. sagen ( rmit ist Toastedrim angesprochen)   ..( sorry ich hasse es neu zu sein ) !!

@ pirat 69 .....SERVUS


----------



## WODAN (26. Februar 2005)

Gibt´s einen Treffpunkt für heute?
Gruß


----------



## Jozim (26. Februar 2005)

JA, GIBT ES!

















um ein uhr am promarktparkplatz/skateanlage bad nauheim   
gruß,
TR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (27. Februar 2005)

@ all ´Hallo alle zusammen,war denn ausser mir und dem Pirat noch jemand unterwegs,da ja unser Guide nicht kam mussten wir mit unseren altem Spot vorlieb nehmen.Zwar ein extrem hohes Sprungrisiko aber kein satter Abgang wie beim letzten mal.  .Ich hoffe das wir uns an einem der nächsten Wochenenden zu einem kollektiven Sprungereigniss treffen können.   Mfg Cobra12


----------



## WODAN (27. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all ´Hallo alle zusammen,war denn ausser mir und dem Pirat noch jemand unterwegs,da ja unser Guide nicht kam mussten wir mit unseren altem Spot vorlieb nehmen.Zwar ein extrem hohes Sprungrisiko aber kein satter Abgang wie beim letzten mal.  .Ich hoffe das wir uns an einem der nächsten Wochenenden zu einem kollektiven Sprungereigniss treffen können.   Mfg Cobra12



Guden!
Soso, da war die Alte-Herren-Garde unterwegs   
Hoffe das ich nächste Wochenende wieder dabei sein werde!

@TR: Seid Ihr zufällig am Mittwoch oben?

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (28. Februar 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all ´Hallo alle zusammen,war denn ausser mir und dem Pirat noch jemand unterwegs,da ja unser Guide nicht kam mussten wir mit unseren altem Spot vorlieb nehmen.Zwar ein extrem hohes Sprungrisiko aber kein satter Abgang wie beim letzten mal.  .Ich hoffe das wir uns an einem der nächsten Wochenenden zu einem kollektiven Sprungereigniss treffen können.   Mfg Cobra12



Jawohl,und zwar am Samstag Street-Fahren.Aber ich habe gemerkt das das nicht wirklich mein Einsatzgebiet ist.die Crew hatt zwar gepasst aber irgendwie
ist das mehr  so ein rumgemurkse wenn ständig ein Kurgast stehen bleibt und
blöd glotzt oder ähnliches.Mann hatt zwar gute Ideen die aber konkret umzusetzen ist irgendwie schwierig.Bad Stoffelheim hatt auch nicht die besten Spots(Treppensets,City-Drops) genau so viele wie Peaceberg.Wenn es nicht 
5 C unter 0 am Winterstein gewesen wäre wär ich auch gekommen.Ich hoffe mal aufs nächste WE(Sa+So)


----------



## WODAN (1. März 2005)

Guden !

Also, ich habe zwar schon ein paar Leute von uns hier per Mail angeschrieben (leider bisher ohne Antwort) , will aber trotzdem das Thema hier nochmal ansprechen.
Und zwar geht es um das "Co-Sponsering" von dem besagtem Versand!
Konditionen stehen ja fest, jetzt ist eben nur noch die Frage ob das jeder will.
Da ja auch ein Sticker ans Bike soll.

Meldet Euch mal!

Gruß


----------



## Jozim (1. März 2005)

sorry @wodan. hatte viel um die ohren am wochenende.
bin dabei, ebenso wie der lust.

bin mittwoch leider nicht oben. werde meine bremsen einschicken (jaaa, ich weiss, wollte ich schon am freitag machen). wenn dann gehts nur zum neuen spot, aber brakeless.

@all:
ich habe jetzt eine neue digitalkamera. 4megapixel und auslösezeiten, die an eine spiegelreflex rankommen. dazu ein filmmodus, der endlich mal was taugt. wenn am wochenende was geht, dann komme ich mal vorbei.

gruß,
TR


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (1. März 2005)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl,und zwar am Samstag Street-Fahren.Aber ich habe gemerkt das das nicht wirklich mein Einsatzgebiet ist.die Crew hatt zwar gepasst aber irgendwie
> ist das mehr  so ein rumgemurkse wenn ständig ein Kurgast stehen bleibt und
> blöd glotzt oder ähnliches.Mann hatt zwar gute Ideen die aber konkret umzusetzen ist irgendwie schwierig.Bad Stoffelheim hatt auch nicht die besten Spots(Treppensets,City-Drops) genau so viele wie Peaceberg.Wenn es nicht
> 5 C unter 0 am Winterstein gewesen wäre wär ich auch gekommen.Ich hoffe mal aufs nächste WE(Sa+So)


Ja die Kälte hat wenigstens Frischgehalten ,aber wir haben jetzt einen Audio-Videomaster of Desaster(I hope so).Wenn er sich und Joz zusammentun,gibt das das dan perfekten Webauftritt. Ich plane bei Wheelsworld 24 eine
grössere Bestellung.Wer noch?Mfg cobra 12


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2005)

@DH-Fabrick

sorry das ich net gekommen bin aber hatte stress mit meiner freundin 

@der der es beantwortet 

was hat es eigentlich mit diesem sponserin auf sich ???   

und meine scheiß hayes geht immer noch nicht ich glaub ich mach mir jetzt ne mechanische von irgent so nem 20 euro aldi bike drauf  drauf .. die würde wenigstens funktioniern


----------



## frontlinepunk (2. März 2005)

servus...

bin auch mal wieder da!ja, ich war am so nicht biken...sorry...war mit hund und freundin unterwegs! die nächsten zwei wochenenden falle ich auch weg, naja, dieses zumindest ganz sicher!wäre schön, wenn ihr bis zur neuen spoteinweihung noch warten würdet, aber naja, ihr seid ja mehr oder weniger freie menschen...)...
bem sponsoring bin ich auch dabei, und meine freundin auch, sicher!hab immer noch nicht das scheiss programm für die scheiss schnittkarte, kotz kotz kotz, so ein trottel...

naja, ich sag erstmal ciao, die kommende woche bin ich weg!


----------



## Jozim (3. März 2005)

hallo
falle ebenfalls für ne woche aus. sportlich gesehen. buddeln sollte schon noch drin sein oder wenigstens foto machen. bin heut operiert worden und da hab ich ne woche sportverbot, damit die nähte nicht aufgehen.

prima, genug zeit um meine bremsen einzuschicken.
was geht am wochenende?

gruß,
joz


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (3. März 2005)

hat jemand Lust am sonntag(buddeln und fahren?),möchte wenigstens am neuen spot mal mitwirken und nicht wie Bobby Root:,,Let Build and then Ride´´.Mfg cobra12 .Hoffe das diesmal wenigstens einer mitkommt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (3. März 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand Lust am sonntag(buddeln und fahren?),möchte wenigstens am neuen spot mal mitwirken und nicht wie Bobby Root:,,Let Build and then Ride´´.Mfg cobra12 .Hoffe das diesmal wenigstens einer mitkommt .




Bin dabei,Samstag(noch keine Ahnung) und Sonntag(13uhr alter Spot,erstmal)


----------



## WODAN (3. März 2005)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand Lust am sonntag(buddeln und fahren?),möchte wenigstens am neuen spot mal mitwirken und nicht wie Bobby Root:,,Let Build and then Ride´´.Mfg cobra12 .Hoffe das diesmal wenigstens einer mitkommt .



Hi!
Anschauen möchte ich mir den neuen Spot auf jeden Fall! Will aber noch eine kleine runde mit meinem komplett starrem Spielzeug drehen   

Sagt einfach wegen der Uhrzeit Bescheid!
Gruß


----------



## Jozim (4. März 2005)

stelle mich am sonntag gern als guide zur verfügung.
13uhr ist zwar bei mir etwas knapp, aber wenn ich mich verspäte, dann könnt ihr euch ja erstmal ein bischen am alten spot aufwärmen. komme dann nach.

gruß,
TR


----------



## Jozim (5. März 2005)

so leute, was ist nun mit morgen?
lohnt sich das frühe aufstehen für mich oder stehe ich dann alleine am berg?

wie siehts aus mit shapen?

@all: checkt mal eure pms!!!

gruß,
joz

ps:
wie wäre 13 - 13:30 am alten spot?


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (5. März 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> so leute, was ist nun mit morgen?
> lohnt sich das frühe aufstehen für mich oder stehe ich dann alleine am berg?
> 
> wie siehts aus mit shapen?
> ...


ich bin um 13.00h am alten spot ,egal was für wetter.ich komme definitiv,wenns den andern zu kalt ist empfehle ich taschenofen  mfg cobra12


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. März 2005)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> so leute, was ist nun mit morgen?
> lohnt sich das frühe aufstehen für mich oder stehe ich dann alleine am berg?
> 
> wie siehts aus mit shapen?
> ...


Guten Morgen!Erstmal Glückwunsch zu der neuen Webseite,die ist wirklich gelungen.Es fehlen zwar noch die Fahrerfotos,aber das können wir heute am Spot bereden.Bin heute auch definitiv um13uhr am alten Spot damit du keine böse Uberraschung erlebst.Let`s build together and ride together.So hats bisher am besten geklappt.


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (6. März 2005)

Ich möcht mich nun kollektiv und im Namen aller aus dem Ibc-Forum verabschieden.  Schwuel (Fuel)und den anderen lästigen Zeitgenossen die auch gerne mal ein Bauwerk zerstören usw.viel Spass noch.  Mfg Cobra 12.


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2005)

Ich möchte mich meinem Vorredner anschliessen.

Leider sind hier einige sehr unschöne Sachen vorgefallen, so dass wir uns gezwungen sehen uns einen anderen Wirkungskreis zu suchen.
Wie Cobra12 schon gesagt hat, hören hier zuviele böswillige Ohren zu.

Un`Tschüß


----------



## fUEL (28. März 2005)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht, warum Du behauptest ich hätte irgendetwas zerstört - Die meißten von Euch haben mich ja in der Zwischenzeit mal kennengelernt. Auch Eure beiden Neuzugänge sind mir nicht unbekannt.Der eine mit dem Bike mit geiler Geometrie hat immer Hunger und der Andere Nox Fahrer ist gerne im Schlamm unterwegs. Ich habe noch nie eines Eurer Bauwerke zerstört, außerdem bin ich erst seit 3 Tagen nach längerem Aufenthalt wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus. Also entschuldige dich bei einem seit 15 Jahren verheirateten Ehemann für den geschriebenen Scheiß und mecker an anderen rum.  Im Übrigen weiß ich nicht, wie man mit gebrochener Schulter irgendwelche Bauwerke zerstören soll. Du hast bestimmt einfach nur mal in meinen Garten pissen wollen, oder wie soll ich mir das erklären. 


			
				alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möcht mich nun kollektiv und im Namen aller aus dem Ibc-Forum verabschieden.  Schwuel (Fuel)und den anderen lästigen Zeitgenossen die auch gerne mal ein Bauwerk zerstören usw.viel Spass noch.  Mfg Cobra 12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

